# CanJam SoCal 2019 (June 22-23, 2019)



## third_eye (Apr 15, 2019)

*CanJam SoCal 2019 returns to Orange County for the 5th edition of CanJam SoCal! Join us at the newly renovated Irvine Marriott for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates.*

*CanJam SoCal 2019*
Irvine Marriott
18000 Von Karman Avenue
Irvine, California 92612
USA

*Saturday, June 22, 2019*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, June 23, 2019*
10am to 5pm

*Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)
Weekend - $30
One Day - $20

*Travel*
Minutes away from South Coast Plaza, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, and Disneyland, visitors to CanJam SoCal will get to experience Southern California at its finest. We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $109/night. Click here to make your room reservations.  Discounted self parking is $10.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2019 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## third_eye (Jun 12, 2019)

AudioHead
Headphone.guru
Hi-Fi+
LA&OC Audio Society
Qobuz
Shenzhen Audio




64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Akoustyx
ampsandsound
Artvano
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audio-Technica
Benchmark Media Systems
beyerdynamic
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
Clearaudio
Crosszone
dCS
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Fan Acoustics
Feliks Audio
FiiO
Focal
Grado Labs
HAKUGEI Cable
Headamp Audio Electronics
HELM Audio
Hifiman
HyperX
ICELAB
iFi audio
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Kaldas Research
Kimber Kable
Manley Labs
Matrix Audio
MeccAudio
Meze Audio
Monoprice
MoonDrop
Mount Rose Music
MrSpeakers
Mysphere
Noble Audio
Pathos Acoustics
Periodic Audio
PrimaLuna
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
Quad
RAAL-requisite
Ranko Acoustics
Redscape Audio
Sbooster
Schiit Audio
SendyAudio
Sennheiser
Shenzhen Audio
Shure
S.M.S.L & VMV
Synergistic Research
The Audiophile Zone
The Source AV
Tralucent Audio
Ultimate Ears
Upscale Audio
Westone
Woo Audio
YuLong Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come...._


----------



## third_eye (Jun 5, 2019)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

*CanJam SoCal 2019 T-Shirts are $25* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, June 23. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam SoCal 2019 is Monday, June 17, 2019. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Jun 17, 2019)

*64 Audio* 
20% off all Universals and Customs (U12t, A12t, tia Trio, U18t, tia Fourte)
64 Audio is giving away any universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.
*beyerdynamic *
Visit booth to enter a raffle to win a Lagoon headphone
*DUNU* 
15% off during show
*Effect Audio* 
15% off during show
Visit booth for a series of product demos to enter a raffle to win an Effect Audio Leonidas II worth $888
*Headamp Audio Electronics* 
$50 off Gilmore Lite mk2, $200 off GS-X mk2
*Hifiman* 
20% off Sundara, Ananda, and Arya
10% off on HE1000se and Susvara
*iFi Audio/Mount Rose Music* Visit booth for product discounts of up to 15%
Visit booth to demo Mag-Lev turntable and enter a raffle for a free ride in a McLaren!
*Jerry Harvey Audio* 
Up to 20% off custom IEMs during the show
Free Ear Impressions when you order during the show
Free IEM cleanings to current JH Audio customers
*Jomo Audio* 
15% off during show
*Noble Audio* 
20% off Khan, Encore, and Katana
25% off Django, Sage, Dulce Bass, Savanna, and Trident
*Periodic Audio* 
30% off everything at the booth
$200 off Nickel when paired with Be or C in-ear monitors and No Sales Tax!
2 Free Hydrogen sets given away every hour!
*Roon* 
Free 30 day, no credit card Roon trial. Valid until June 30 for new subscribers only. Promo code available at Registration Desk, valid for CanJam SoCal 2019 attendees only.
*SendyAudio* 
15% off storewide (shop.musicteck.com), coupon code SOCAL2019
*The Source AV* 
15% off Sennheiser and Audeze
10% off MrSpeakers and most other brands
*Ultimate Ears* 
20% off UE11
25% off UE18+
30% off UE Live
*Upscale Audio* 
10% off on Feliks Audio, Pathos Acoustics, and PrimaLuna brand headphone amplifiers
10% off Sbooster Audiophile Power Supplies
*ZMFheadphones* 
$300 off Verite
$200 off Auteur, Aeolus, Atticus, and Eikon


----------



## AxelCloris

I cannot wait to make it back out to California for CanJam. I love the SoCal Head-Fi'ers and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. Sun, sea, and headphones. Hell yeah.


----------



## Watagump

Looks boring, maybe I will spice it up a bit.


----------



## third_eye

Watagump said:


> Looks boring, maybe I will spice it up a bit.



What took you so long?


----------



## Watagump

For those flying in, if at all possible, ONLY use John Wayne,its so close to the Marriott it makes it a breeze to get there.


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> What took you so long?




I was busy watching TV, sorry.  I should ask what took YOU so long to make the thread.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I will be in Singapore soon. Maybe I'll hop a short 14-hour flight to SoCal to compare/contrast CanJam styles!


----------



## Watagump

KcMsterpce said:


> I will be in Singapore soon. Maybe I'll hop a short 14-hour flight to SoCal to compare/contrast CanJam styles!




I don't know how people can stay on a plane that long. Mostly because I have never done it, my butt got sore on the flight back from NY and that's even close to being long.


----------



## koven

Wish it was in DTLA like last year, there is nothing to do in OC.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Watagump said:


> I don't know how people can stay on a plane that long. Mostly because I have never done it, my butt got sore on the flight back from NY and that's even close to being long.


I fly about 50-70k miles each year. I hate flying, too.  Flights longer than 4 hours get more unpleasant after each additional hour, IMO. After 8 hours, it kind of becomes a mental exercise in patience, while also challenging one's ability to stretch and get comfortable in new and exciting ways!


----------



## Watagump

KcMsterpce said:


> I fly about 50-70k miles each year. I hate flying, too.  Flights longer than 4 hours get more unpleasant after each additional hour, IMO. After 8 hours, it kind of becomes a mental exercise in patience, while also challenging one's ability to stretch and get comfortable in new and exciting ways!




I am trying aisle seats for the trip to Axpona, so if need be I can get up and walk around. All my flights as few as they have been have been window seats.


----------



## Watagump

koven said:


> Wish it was in DTLA like last year, there is nothing to do in OC.




I am banning you from coming to my town.


----------



## TSAVAlan

This CanJam is going to rocking!


----------



## koven

Watagump said:


> I am banning you from coming to my town.



Lol oops no offense intended!


----------



## PockyG

Great lineup of top tier brands. I'd complain about driving to the OC if it weren't for these people flying across the freaking ocean.


----------



## Watagump

I might try something new at the Noble booth, CANDY. But first I need to know they are coming, aka, on the list.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 27, 2019)

Watagump said:


> I don't know how people can stay on a plane that long. Mostly because I have never done it, my butt got sore on the flight back from NY and that's even close to being long.



It takes some doing - lots of good music, a good dap & IEMs, a battery pack for the DAP and booze.  Good booze at that.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> It takes some doing - lots of good music, a good dap & IEMs, a battery pack for the DAP and booze.  Good booze at that.




So you are saying I need to start drinking? Got it.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Hats off to the CanJam Team for getting a great deal on parking! 

Also there's a  complimentary airport shuttle service, scheduled, Mon-Sun: 05:00 AM - 11:00 PM.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Hats off to the CanJam Team for getting a great deal on parking!
> 
> Also there's a  complimentary airport shuttle service, scheduled, Mon-Sun: 05:00 AM - 11:00 PM.




The parking is weird, I am parking there for my trip to Axpona and its $23.00 for 3 days.


----------



## OverlordRush

Qdc not going? They were at canjam NYC


----------



## penguinofsleep2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Great lineup of vendors so far

And yes, considering that there is little-no parking (at least without risk of getting towed) $10 parking at the Marriott isn't bad. If needed to help find additional parking in the area: https://en.parkopedia.com/

Lastly, what is volunteering for the registration table like? (Although not sure if I'll have time for that + time to see the show yet.)


----------



## Watagump

OverlordRush said:


> Qdc not going? They were at canjam NYC




Its still early, plenty will get added.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

We spoke to Head-Fi and Canjam Global founder Jude Mansilla at the Canjam London show, back in 2018. Jude tells us what's in store for the future of the audiophile platform Head-Fi, and how Canjam, now a worldwide series of annual events, is evolving going into the future.


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> What took you so long?


Don't encourage him! (coming straight from his doctor... )


----------



## UmustBKidn

OMG someone pleeze sign me up and PM me for all my phone numbers in case i screw up aghain?

Fyi my old boss is on here some where. If you see this post *Mike B.* please PM me !!!

Warren? Warren? ... I owe you drinks...


----------



## third_eye

Brainwavz Audio and Kaldas Research added to exhibitor list!


----------



## singleended5863

I skipped last year CanJam SoCal 2018 because it is too far from OC. I will be there in Irvine Marriott this June because it’s taken 20 min driving from my house.


----------



## Watagump

singleended5863 said:


> I skipped last year CanJam SoCal 2018 because it is too far from OC. I will be there in Irvine Marriott this June because it’s taken 20 min driving from my house.




I hated the LA venue, the drive didn't really bother me, the area does.


----------



## singleended5863

Watagump said:


> I hated the LA venue, the drive didn't really bother me, the area does.



Agreed. Irvine is much better!


----------



## Zachik

singleended5863 said:


> I skipped last year CanJam SoCal 2018 because it is too far from OC. I will be there in Irvine Marriott this June because it’s taken 20 min driving from my house.





Watagump said:


> I hated the LA venue, the drive didn't really bother me, the area does.


You guys are spoiled!! Going to be a 6-hour drive for me (assuming no traffic surprises)...


----------



## singleended5863

Zachik said:


> You guys are spoiled!! Going to be a 6-hour drive for me (assuming no traffic surprises)...



For me it is the parking problem in LA and I don’t mind to pay parking fee.
I wonder why they don’t move back to Westin in South Coast Plaza (?)


----------



## Watagump

singleended5863 said:


> For me it is the parking problem in LA and I don’t mind to pay parking fee.
> I wonder why they don’t move back to Westin in South Coast Plaza (?)



I think the Marriott has bigger spaces, the Westin was in that tent thing by the pool. When I went to LA in 2017, I parked maybe 1/4 mile away, it was cheap.


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam SoCal 2019 and would like a CanJam SoCal 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam SoCal.)


----------



## Watagump

Thanks Joe, you rock, I will be bringing Twizzlers again.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> If you're going to CanJam SoCal 2019 and would like a CanJam SoCal 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam SoCal.)


Joe - are you going to award the badges 3+ months ahead of the actual event?!


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Joe - are you going to award the badges 3+ months ahead of the actual event?!



If someone's going, sure thing! Are you making it out?


----------



## buke9 (Mar 6, 2019)

Zachik said:


> You guys are spoiled!! Going to be a 6-hour drive for me (assuming no traffic surprises)...


 Totally agree I’m coming from Kentucky! Hey @Watagump I’m going to make it this year yes.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Totally agree I’m coming from Kentucky! Hey @Watagump I’m going to make it this year yes.




Nice man.


----------



## ogodei

Watagump said:


> For those flying in, if at all possible, ONLY use John Wayne,its so close to the Marriott it makes it a breeze to get there.



Thanks on this, just saved me a big headache


----------



## Watagump

ogodei said:


> Thanks on this, just saved me a big headache




Glad to help, it has short runways, so taking off and landing is quite fun.


----------



## ogodei

...  and just gave me a new headache .


----------



## Watagump (Mar 6, 2019)

Heh, its safe, don't worry. It does cost more to use, but then transportation from other airports would make them balance out. Marriott has a shuttle to and from John Wayne.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Heh, its safe, don't worry. It does cost more to use, but then transportation from other airports would make them balance out. Marriott has a shuttle to and from John Wayne.


 For me John Wayne was cheaper than LAX.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> For me John Wayne was cheaper than LAX.




That's interesting, I guess where you come from matters. Its always cheaper for me to go use LAX for the flights I have taken. JetBlue was for NY, but Chicago and even Denver will both be United.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> That's interesting, I guess where you come from matters. Its always cheaper for me to go use LAX for the flights I have taken. JetBlue was for NY, but Chicago and even Denver will both be United.


Southwest just a few dollars more and right next to the event so no hassle with shuttle to the hotel.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Southwest just a few dollars more and right next to the event so no hassle with shuttle to the hotel.




The hotel is about a mile from the airport.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> The hotel is about a mile from the airport.


 So yep.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> If someone's going, sure thing! Are you making it out?


Yup - hotel already booked!


----------



## ogodei

buke9 said:


> For me John Wayne was cheaper than LAX.



Same price for me coming in from Chicago, and free shuttle to boot.  Good deal.


----------



## buke9

ogodei said:


> Same price for me coming in from Chicago, and free shuttle to boot.  Good deal.


 Like the free shuttle also.


----------



## boblauer

Watagump said:


> Glad to help, it has short runways, so taking off and landing is quite fun.


Only if you don't like the feeling of stalling at a thousand feet! Landing is all on the air crew there's enough room for what they fly in there. Couple bounces never hurt anything!


----------



## Watagump

boblauer said:


> Only if you don't like the feeling of stalling at a thousand feet! Landing is all on the air crew there's enough room for what they fly in there. Couple bounces never hurt anything!




Lol, when they get over NB and reduce the engines its quite different. I am glad I don't have to drive to LAX for the trip to Axpona, also looks like I will be using John Wayne for RMAF, both are United though.


----------



## boblauer

Exactly the noise restrictions over back bay force some interesting flight characteristics. My Brother in law is a retired commercial pilot and basically they shut down to the point the stall indication systems squawk in the fight cabin the whole time. The was the main push to convert the Old El Toro MCAS to a commercial field but there were serious issues with taking off east when the head winds forced that path. I knew some Marine pilots who loved to buzz the back bay area just to piss off the snobs.


----------



## -HaVoC-Tzu-

No STAX?  Probably won’t go then, only reason I would want to go would be to try STAX.


----------



## Watagump

-HaVoC-Tzu- said:


> No STAX?  Probably won’t go then, only reason I would want to go would be to try STAX.




Still plenty of time for companies to sign up.


----------



## third_eye

AudioWise added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Frank I

Cant wait t get out there in June! Looking forward to coming back to Irvine!


----------



## third_eye

Campfire Audio and Monoprice added to exhibitor list!


----------



## buke9

Monoprice awesome hopefully they will announce a new Cavalli amp. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Frank I

Cabt wait I get forn the show on Thursday to see some friends. Flying direct into LAX and Redeye 3 back Sunday night so I am there  the entire weekend. Gary Barker and I are covering this one.


----------



## Watagump

Frank I said:


> Cabt wait I get forn the show on Thursday to see some friends. Flying direct into LAX and Redeye 3 back Sunday night so I am there  the entire weekend. Gary Barker and I are covering this one.




John Wayne is the better choice if you can use it.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> Monoprice awesome hopefully they will announce a new Cavalli amp. Wishful thinking.


In the past, they just quietly launched directly on their website, many moons before actual ship date...
So, I doubt we'll see any announcement during CanJam, but hey - I will be happy to see new stuff (love my LP!!)


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> In the past, they just quietly launched directly on their website, many moons before actual ship date...
> So, I doubt we'll see any announcement during CanJam, but hey - I will be happy to see new stuff (love my LP!!)


 I was hoping this might show up sometime.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> I was hoping this might show up sometime.


Interesting... which proto was that one?


----------



## Kamakahah

Pretty happy it's in Irvine. That'll be a much better drive for my lazy behind.


----------



## Frank I

I don't like taking two fights and changing in Dallas forthe second flight . Last time I flew from Philly to Dallas plane bounced up on the runway during the landing, One flight tom LAX is cool and drive is not bad.


----------



## Watagump

Frank I said:


> I don't like taking two fights and changing in Dallas forthe second flight . Last time I flew from Philly to Dallas plane bounced up on the runway during the landing, One flight tom LAX is cool and drive is not bad.




I guess driving at the right time is fine, it takes me around 45 minutes with zero traffic.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi guys,

This will be my first CanJam and I’m excited to listen to a bunch of items I’m interested in, most notably the RAAL SR1a ribbons (hopefully they will make an appearance).

My question is whether the door price for a ticket is the same cost as buying it in advance ... I’m going to go on Saturday first thing.


----------



## third_eye

jwbrent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My question is whether the door price for a ticket is the same cost as buying it in advance ... I’m going to go on Saturday first thing.



Tickets can be purchased at the door with cash (same cost as online) or via credit card online.


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> Tickets can be purchased at the door with cash (same cost as online) or via credit card online.



ok, great, thanks!


----------



## jwbrent

I have a feeling I will be spending some serious money that day.


----------



## singleended5863

If you pay straightly $20 for one day or $30 for 2 days at the door of CanJam SoCal you don’t have to pay extra tax or CC fee.


----------



## jwbrent

singleended5863 said:


> If you pay straightly $20 for one day or $30 for 2 days at the door of CanJam SoCal you don’t have to pay extra tax or CC fee.



I’m not quite sure what you mean. As I understand it, by buying a $20 ticket for Saturday there’s no tax? I wouldn’t expect to pay tax or CC fees on a ticket.


----------



## jwbrent

Another question for a first timer: is it strategically better to go on Sunday in order to buy demos close to closing time at even better prices so vendors don’t have to pack up the gear? Also, which day traditionally has been the busiest?

My plan is to be there when the door opens to avoid lines in demoing all the gear I’m interested in.

Oh, and thanks for the badge!


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> I’m not quite sure what you mean. As I understand it, by buying a $20 ticket for Saturday there’s no tax? I wouldn’t expect to pay tax or CC fees on a ticket.




No extra costs, $20 is $20, $30 is $30.


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> Another question for a first timer: is it strategically better to go on Sunday in order to buy demos close to closing time at even better prices so vendors don’t have to pack up the gear? Also, which day traditionally has been the busiest?
> 
> My plan is to be there when the door opens to avoid lines in demoing all the gear I’m interested in.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the badge!




Saturdays are always busier at any show I have been at over the years. Getting a deal on something they don't want to pack up is never a given.


----------



## jwbrent

Watagump said:


> Saturdays are always busier at any show I have been at over the years. Getting a deal on something they don't want to pack up is never a given.



ok, thanks for the insight. I’ll go on Sunday to avoid a bigger crowd.


----------



## singleended5863

jwbrent said:


> I’m not quite sure what you mean. As I understand it, by buying a $20 ticket for Saturday there’s no tax? I wouldn’t expect to pay tax or CC fees on a ticket.



You got to pay little bit more like some cents by using CC I believe it is CC fee not tax. 
OR you can sign up to be volunteer in 4 hours working as staff you will get free admission, a t-shirt and maybe making friend with other staffs.


----------



## NovaFlyer

jwbrent said:


> ok, thanks for the insight. I’ll go on Sunday to avoid a bigger crowd.



Sunday morning when the show opens is probably the best time to demo any gear you want, and it was be the quietest time of the show.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Sunday morning when the show opens is probably the best time to demo any gear you want, and it was be the quietest time of the show.




No such thing as quiet if I am in the building.


----------



## third_eye

HELM Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Kamingjackchan

Audio show that have selling Iem available ?
I never have go to audio show..
Thanks all


----------



## singleended5863

Kamingjackchan said:


> Audio show that have selling Iem available ?
> I never have go to audio show..
> Thanks all



They always do take order with some discount I guess.


----------



## Watagump

At CanJam NYC Noble sold all 3 Khan units that were available, 20% off for the show special.


----------



## Kamingjackchan

singleended5863 said:


> They always do take order with some discount I guess.


So audio only do for order and shipped next time? Or I can buy at same days? Because My location Bay Area no demo for 64audio .. empire ears.. noble audio.. so I very want going to audio show and trying some Iem and get it same day


----------



## Kamingjackchan

Watagump said:


> At CanJam NYC Noble sold all 3 Khan units that were available, 20% off for the show special.


Noble Khan audio46 that have available 3 left in stock ...


----------



## Watagump

Kamingjackchan said:


> Noble Khan audio46 that have available 3 left in stock ...




If you come to CanJam Socal, then you can get a better deal with a show special. I wont know until the show gets here how many will be in stock at the booth. Axpona is next for me, and the Noble folks.


----------



## Kamingjackchan

Watagump said:


> If you come to CanJam Socal, then you can get a better deal with a show special. I wont know until the show gets here how many will be in stock at the booth. Axpona is next for me, and the Noble folks.


Okay understand thanks for you


----------



## moedawg140

Looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal this year! Also, very blessed to be able to run my first marathon (LA Marathon) in a few hours! I’ve trained with my running club and the wrestlers that I coach each week, and run pretty much everyday for months now, so it should be fun and not too difficult (I’ll be going at around a 5 hour pace). 

With regards to CanJam SoCal, it will be nice to talk with, and hang out with those who can make it!


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal this year! Also, very blessed to be able to run my first marathon (LA Marathon) in a few hours! I’ve trained with my running club and the wrestlers that I coach each week, and run pretty much everyday for months now, so it should be fun and not too difficult (I’ll be going at around a 5 hour pace).
> 
> With regards to CanJam SoCal, it will be nice to talk with, and hang out with those who can make it!




Well, hello there stranger.


----------



## boblauer

moedawg140 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal this year! Also, very blessed to be able to run my first marathon (LA Marathon) in a few hours! I’ve trained with my running club and the wrestlers that I coach each week, and run pretty much everyday for months now, so it should be fun and not too difficult (I’ll be going at around a 5 hour pace).
> 
> With regards to CanJam SoCal, it will be nice to talk with, and hang out with those who can make it!


Hey Maurice,
Hope all is well, good luck in the LA marathon. I'll be working the registration desk Saturday so stop by say hi and get caught up my friend.


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal this year! Also, very blessed to be able to run my first marathon (LA Marathon) in a few hours! I’ve trained with my running club and the wrestlers that I coach each week, and run pretty much everyday for months now, so it should be fun and not too difficult (I’ll be going at around a 5 hour pace).
> 
> With regards to CanJam SoCal, it will be nice to talk with, and hang out with those who can make it!


Been a long time since we have last met!
Looking forward to seeing you buddy, and good luck with the marathon.


----------



## moedawg140

boblauer said:


> Hey Maurice,
> Hope all is well, good luck in the LA marathon. I'll be working the registration desk Saturday so stop by say hi and get caught up my friend.





Zachik said:


> Been a long time since we have last met!
> Looking forward to seeing you buddy, and good luck with the marathon.


Thanks so much, gentlemen!


  

Blessed to be able to run!

If interested, the entire Instagram post is here: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bva-QRgBXds/?hl=en


----------



## Zachik

Cool !!!


----------



## boblauer

Very nice, with everything you've been thru that's remarkable. See you soon.


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks so much, gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw one of the channels airing it, made me think of you.


----------



## kdphan

Looking forward to this Canjam again this year.


----------



## jwbrent

Since this is my first CanJam, I don’t want to make any assumptions. Will I be allowed in with a backpack carrying my DAP and amplifier?


----------



## singleended5863

jwbrent said:


> Since this is my first CanJam, I don’t want to make any assumptions. Will I be allowed in with a backpack carrying my DAP and amplifier?



I think there is no problem with the backpack since a lot of headfiers did that before unless there are new regulations (?)


----------



## Watagump

Maurice, you were suppose to take down those Kenya runners and take home the win for the headfi community.


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> Since this is my first CanJam, I don’t want to make any assumptions. Will I be allowed in with a backpack carrying my DAP and amplifier?




Heck yes, Maurice usually has a full entertainment center in his backpack.


----------



## joe

...And some type of scooter.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> ...And some type of scooter.



Lol, I helped him lock it up outside the show in LA in 2017.


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> Since this is my first CanJam, I don’t want to make any assumptions. Will I be allowed in with a backpack carrying my DAP and amplifier?


So the short answer is: no problem!


----------



## jwbrent

ok, good to know, thanks guys!


----------



## Watagump

Ethan, if you want to substitute SoCal for Hawaii one time, I have never been there.


----------



## buke9

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks so much, gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is so nice to see you doing so well can’t wait to see you at SoCal.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Heck yes, Maurice usually has a full entertainment center in his backpack.



And you have a ton of candy in yours.  Need to figure out a way to put some pizza in there too.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> And you have a ton of candy in yours.  Need to figure out a way to put some pizza in there too.




Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, pizza.


----------



## Mohjong

Hope this time I could win something at the drawings.  I never win anything in my life other than Jury duties.


----------



## kdphan

Mohjong said:


> Hope this time I could win something at the drawings.  I never win anything in my life other than Jury duties.


I won the Shure SE846 drawing last year 

Hoping for good luck this year too


----------



## buke9

kdphan said:


> I won the Shure SE846 drawing last year
> 
> Hoping for good luck this year too


 Well you should be excluded then ; )


----------



## jwbrent

Does any of the exhibitors ever show Vorzuge amps at one of these shows? I’d love to hear one ...


----------



## jwbrent (Apr 4, 2019)

So, here are the items I’m especially eager to listen to at the show:

RAAL SR1a
Meze Empyrean
Sennheiser HD 820
Audeze LCD-4z
Woo WA11
Bakoon HPA-01
Vorzuge Pure II / Duo II

Some of these might not make the show, but I hope the SR1a isn’t one of them.


----------



## third_eye

beyerdynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're please to announce Shenzhen Audio as a Show Sponsor for CanJam SoCal 2019! Shenzhen Audio, Moondrop, SMSL, Fan Acoustics, Yulong Audio, and Matrix Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Noble Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Noble Audio added to exhibitor list!




Who?


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Who?


I believe they make some kind of music listening device but not sure.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I believe they make some kind of music listening device but not sure.




I guess I will have to check them out, thanks.


----------



## third_eye

Watagump said:


> I guess I will have to check them out, thanks.



Guess I'll need to check them out as well.


----------



## Watagump

I have heard GREAT things about people that volunteer at their booth during shows.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> I have heard GREAT things about people that volunteer at their booth during shows.



Some people bring the pain. That volunteer guy brings the twizzlers.


----------



## buke9

Hitting Axpona as well so doubling up on some twizzlers.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Hitting Axpona as well so doubling up on some twizzlers.




Heh, they are ready to go, but just like NY, I have been eating them.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Heh, they are ready to go, but just like NY, I have been eating them.


 Just might hit NY next year as RMAF is out for me this year .


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Just might hit NY next year as RMAF is out for me this year .




NY was such an amazing city for the small time I got to see it. I hope I get to keep going back.


----------



## Watagump




----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> NY was such an amazing city for the small time I got to see it. I hope I get to keep going back.


 Only been there a couple of times and just love it to visit but not to live there myself.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Some people bring the pain. That volunteer guy brings the twizzlers.


What's the difference?!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> What's the difference?!




$5.98 a container.


----------



## killaHz

So is this shindig going to be worth leaving the Westside and driving all the way down to the boondocks?


----------



## Watagump

Matthew420 said:


> So is this shindig going to be worth leaving the Westside and driving all the way down to the boondocks?




More so then leaving the boondocks and going to LA.


----------



## boblauer

To me LA is the boondocks. I never go north of the 105. CanJam's are always fun, I get to listen to gear I cant afford.


----------



## third_eye

Mysphere, Ranko Acoustics, and Tralucent Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zhangmikoto

Cool, I am new to CanJam, and could I actually make a purchase and get the item instantly during the show?


----------



## Mohjong

I can envision that one day, Camjam show will include a market place section with vendor auctions, workshops with 3D printers and ear scanners.  There will be security checkpoints and credit card/ATM machines, like a convention center.


----------



## elira

Zhangmikoto said:


> Cool, I am new to CanJam, and could I actually make a purchase and get the item instantly during the show?


It depends, some companies sell stuff and others just exhibit them.


----------



## Zhangmikoto

elira said:


> It depends, some companies sell stuff and others just exhibit them.


Ok, Thanks for the information!


----------



## Watagump (Apr 16, 2019)

Its looking promising that the Noble booth will have the Chord Hugo 2 TT and the M Scaler for anyone that wants to check it out, once I know for sure I will update here.


----------



## buke9

I hope the Mysphere are going to be in a room and not out on the main floor.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

buke9 said:


> I hope the Mysphere are going to be in a room and not out on the main floor.



We will have MYSPHERE 3, ABYSS, Sony, Meze, and many more high-end headphones in our room.


----------



## buke9

HiFiGuy528 said:


> We will have MYSPHERE 3, ABYSS, Sony, Meze, and many more high-end headphones in our room.


 I hoped as much so this is very good.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> We will have MYSPHERE 3, ABYSS, Sony, Meze, and many more high-end headphones in our room.


Woo Audio's room is always a really cool listening experience!
Great combinations of great amps by Woo and summit-fi cans


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Woo Audio's room is always a really cool listening experience!
> Great combinations of great amps by Woo and summit-fi cans




How many containers of Twizzlers just for you? I don't want to run out.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> How many containers of Twizzlers just for you? I don't want to run out.


Same number as "how many software engineers does it take to replace a light bulb"...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Same number as "how many software engineers does it take to replace a light bulb"...




So, one, since a light bulb cant replace itself.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> So, one, since a light bulb cant replace itself.


*Q: How many software engineers does it take to change a light bulb?*





A: None, that's a hardware problem.

So, @Watagump - as far as I am concerned, do not bother with the twizzlers...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> *Q: How many software engineers does it take to change a light bulb?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am bringing them anyhow, I will bring a gallon of Mountain Dew for you, I can tell you like sweets.


----------



## third_eye

Focal, Kimber Kable, and Periodic Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

The Audiophile Zone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> The Audiophile Zone added to exhibitor list!




That's us, I mean him, I mean us, I mean them, I mean Noble.


----------



## third_eye

RAAL-requisite added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

DUNU added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zhangmikoto

By the way, how could I get a Canjam Socal 2019 medal? I have bought the ticket.


----------



## csglinux

Anybody know if Sennheiser are planning to have a booth?


----------



## singleended5863

Is Cayin going to be at CanJam SoCal this year?


----------



## Raketen

buke9 said:


> I hope the Mysphere are going to be in a room and not out on the main floor.




No worries, they are introducing a new closed back design with advanced acoustic chamber this year:


----------



## third_eye

iFi audio and Synergistic Research added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Grado Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## KG Jag

Would like to make it.  However i usually fly in and out with SWAL, but this Boeing mess has screwed up my easy in and out to Oakland for the CA Audio Show in late July.


----------



## third_eye

ICELAB, HAKUGEI Cable, Artvano, and MeccAudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

SendyAudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Qobuz, Shenzhen Audio, AudioHead, Headphone.guru, Hi-Fi+, and the Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society as CanJam SoCal 2019 Show Sponsors!


----------



## DrunkSaru

Nice, LAOCAS as sponsors! I wonder if Bob Levi will be there.


----------



## third_eye

DrunkSaru said:


> Nice, LAOCAS as sponsors! I wonder if Bob Levi will be there.



Yes, he sure will! The LAOCS team will have a hospitality room and will also be doing some interesting seminars......more details to come!


----------



## third_eye

Redscape Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser and The Source AV added to exhibitor list!


----------



## csglinux

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser and The Source AV added to exhibitor list!


Woohoo! There we go!! Now I can go buy my tickets...


----------



## Watagump

csglinux said:


> Woohoo! There we go!! Now I can go buy my tickets...




Twizzlers at the Noble booth didn't make you buy them?


----------



## csglinux

Watagump said:


> Twizzlers at the Noble booth didn't make you buy them?


OMG, I didn't know! Well that certainly cements the deal. Thanks for the heads-up  Have to make sure I'm at the head of the queue to reach that Noble booth...


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Twizzlers at the Noble booth didn't make you buy them?





csglinux said:


> OMG, I didn't know! Well that certainly cements the deal. Thanks for the heads-up  Have to make sure I'm at the head of the queue to reach that Noble booth...


Sigh...
Wata - come on buddy, up your game for me!


----------



## csglinux

Zachik said:


> Sigh...
> Wata - come on buddy, up your game for me!


In defense of @Watagump and Noble, I do find Twizzlers more comfortable and far more ergonomic than any of the Campfire Audio line of IEMs.


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Sigh...
> Wata - come on buddy, up your game for me!




Peanut butter cups and Twizzlers?


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Peanut butter cups and Twizzlers?


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


>




Just tell me, I will see what I can do. They have to be a good value, since I spend my own money for this stuff.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Just tell me, I will see what I can do. They have to be a good value, since I spend my own money for this stuff.


If I tell you what I like, and you end up bringing it - how would I be able to give you a hard time for the Peanut butter cups and Twizzlers?!  
Joking aside - probably everything I like is more expensive than Peanut butter cups and Twizzlers... 
Don't worry about it - I am coming for the audio gear, and the people (you included...). Not for the free candy!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> If I tell you what I like, and you end up bringing it - how would I be able to give you a hard time for the Peanut butter cups and Twizzlers?!
> Joking aside - probably everything I like is more expensive than Peanut butter cups and Twizzlers...
> Don't worry about it - I am coming for the audio gear, and the people (you included...). Not for the free candy!




Well, I did buy a big bag of mixed stuff from Costco for NY, but I don't remember if anything in it was something you liked. Its always an option since its easy to get, I could do one of those and one Twizzler, so people can have the same choices as NY.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Well, I did buy a big bag of mixed stuff from Costco for NY, but I don't remember if anything in it was something you liked. Its always an option since its easy to get, I could do one of those and one Twizzler, so people can have the same choices as NY.


Sounds good!


----------



## DrunkSaru

Anyone know if they are having the Sennheiser HE1 listening session again?


----------



## Gibson59

DrunkSaru said:


> Anyone know if they are having the Sennheiser HE1 listening session again?



Great question... sure hope so!!


----------



## Watagump

Its going to feel like 6 months till it gets here, maybe I should break my record for posting and beat the NY thread. I know people would be thrilled.


----------



## DankAudio

Watagump said:


> For those flying in, if at all possible, ONLY use John Wayne,its so close to the Marriott it makes it a breeze to get there.


John wayne is only domestic


----------



## Watagump

DankAudio said:


> John wayne is only domestic




Yes, that's why I said if at all possible.


----------



## TSAVAlan

DrunkSaru said:


> Anyone know if they are having the Sennheiser HE1 listening session again?


I am sure that everyone on Head-Fi has heard it and taken a second mortgage to get one 

No need for Senn to bring it again....


----------



## third_eye

Clearaudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

dCS added to exhibitor list!


----------



## dRnRcR

Time to plan a vaca


----------



## Watagump

dRnRcR said:


> Time to plan a vaca


----------



## KG Jag (May 4, 2019)

Will be there (SWAL & Boeing willing) on Sunday.  It will be my first official CJ, but not the first meet organized by Ethan.


----------



## third_eye

ampsandsound and Quad added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Frank I

Headphone.Guru will be there coveurng the event. Thanks to Larry Borden at Distinctive Audio for being our Premier sponsor for this show.


----------



## Tex Irie

This will be my first Can Jam, any advice for those Driving in From Las Vegas?


----------



## singleended5863

Tex Irie said:


> This will be my first Can Jam, any advice for those Driving in From Las Vegas?



Driving in from Las Vegas you wouldn’t have any traffic problems on Saturday and/or Sunday. 
However, there is a toll road 241 connects from 91 West directly to Irvine. Using this short cut you are saving plenty of time of long driving. Drive safe!


----------



## Watagump

Tex Irie said:


> This will be my first Can Jam, any advice for those Driving in From Las Vegas?




Drive fast with your eyes closed.


----------



## Watagump

singleended5863 said:


> Driving in from Las Vegas you wouldn’t have any traffic problems on Saturday and/or Sunday.
> However, there is a toll road 241 connects from 91 West directly to Irvine. Using this short cut you are saving plenty of time of long driving. Drive safe!




  They no longer take cash for people without transponders, just a heads up, look into what you need to do.


----------



## boblauer

You have 72 hours to settle the charge online when using the toll road, not sure it will save time on a Sat/Sun AM drive


----------



## Watagump

boblauer said:


> You have 72 hours to settle the charge online when using the toll road, not sure it will save time on a Sat/Sun AM drive




It cuts the time because of the way it goes, but I wouldn't use it at the times he should be coming.


----------



## singleended5863

If you left Las Vegas as earlier as you can you wouldn’t need to use toll roads. As I know there will be lots of exhibitors will be at CanJam SoCal 2019 you need more time to visit them in 2 days.


----------



## Watagump

singleended5863 said:


> If you left Las Vegas as earlier as you can you wouldn’t need to use toll roads. As I know there will be lots of exhibitors will be at CanJam SoCal 2019 you need more time to visit them in 2 days.




I would suggest hitting the road at 5am, of course it also depends on how fast someone drives and if they plan on stopping.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Drive fast with your eyes closed.


You forgot to add "...while chewing on twizzlers"


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> You forgot to add "...while chewing on twizzlers"




Eating and driving is dangerous, I would stick to texting and posting on head-fi.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Eating and driving is dangerous, I would stick to texting and posting on head-fi.


Pretty hard to text and post on head-fi with your eyes closed... just saying...


----------



## NovaFlyer

@Watagump There's a chance I might make it out to SoCal to eat some Twizzlers, but the best priced flights for me are into LAX and not John Wayne.  What would the drive from LAX to Irvine be like around 2pm on Thursday, the other option is to arrive around 11pm?


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> @Watagump There's a chance I might make it out to SoCal to eat some Twizzlers, but the best priced flights for me are into LAX and not John Wayne.  What would the drive from LAX to Irvine be like around 2pm on Thursday, the other option is to arrive around 11pm?




I really don't know about that time of the day, I don't get to LA much. Would the extra cost to use John Wayne be taken up by getting to and from LAX? Now 11 pm might be just fine.


----------



## killaHz

Watagump said:


> I really don't know about that time of the day, I don't get to LA much. Would the extra cost to use John Wayne be taken up by getting to and from LAX? Now 11 pm might be just fine.



I live about 3 mins from LAX. That time of day, to Irvine, I'd say a little over an hour.


----------



## Watagump

Matthew420 said:


> I live about 3 mins from LAX. That time of day, to Irvine, I'd say a little over an hour.




That's not too bad, its about 45 min for me during zero traffic. I am right next door to Irvine in Tustin.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> I really don't know about that time of the day, I don't get to LA much. Would the extra cost to use John Wayne be taken up by getting to and from LAX? Now 11 pm might be just fine.


It's a significant difference.  I'm looking at other airports around DC as well to see what city pairs are reasonable.  I could take a red-eye back from the West Coast, but 'f'orget that, I did enough of those in my younger days.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Matthew420 said:


> I live about 3 mins from LAX. That time of day, to Irvine, I'd say a little over an hour.



Thanks @Matthew420 an hour isn't bad at all.  I do a two hour commute every afternoon here in DC.

Thanks @Watagump


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> It's a significant difference.  I'm looking at other airports around DC as well to see what city pairs are reasonable.  I could take a red-eye back from the West Coast, but 'f'orget that, I did enough of those in my younger days.




No matter what, Twizzlers are worth it, but you might have to fight Zachik for them.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> No matter what, Twizzlers are worth it, but you might have to fight Zachik for them.


I'll grab candy out of the Marriott Lounge and I'll make sure to have Peppermint Patties as well.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> I'll grab candy out of the Marriott Lounge and I'll make sure to have Peppermint Patties as well.




I am getting a Costco bag of mixed goodies, so they will have some Yorks, I can always save you one since the last bag only had 6, I aim to please.


----------



## killaHz

Watagump said:


> That's not too bad, its about 45 min for me during zero traffic. I am right next door to Irvine in Tustin.



Obviously, there are no guarantees on the 405. But usually that 2 pm window is one of the brief times during the working day when there aren't any people going to or from work.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> No matter what, Twizzlers are worth it, but you might have to fight Zachik for them.


Thinking about your Twizzlers even in my sleep...


----------



## third_eye

Meze Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> I am getting a Costco bag of mixed goodies, so they will have some Yorks, I can always save you one since the last bag only had 6, I aim to please.



Save a York peppermint pattie, just got my flights booked.  Flying to LAX, but landing a little earlier at 1245. so the traffic shouldn't be bad at all.  Tried to use the CanJam code at the Marriott, seems that code is no longer available; was still able to get a pretty good room rate close the CanJam rate.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Save a York peppermint pattie, just got my flights booked.  Flying to LAX, but landing a little earlier at 1245. so the traffic shouldn't be bad at all.  Tried to use the CanJam code at the Marriott, seems that code is no longer available; was still able to get a pretty good room rate close the CanJam rate.




I look forward to seeing you again, maybe this time we can hang out, do dinner etc.


----------



## TylersEclectic

I am looking forward to my first CanJam!  Only going Saturday but should be enough to see the stuff I'm interested in, and meet some new people


----------



## jwbrent

Darthpool said:


> I am looking forward to my first CanJam!  Only going Saturday but should be enough to see the stuff I'm interested in, and meet some new people



My first time, too. I’m just really excited to finally go, and I’m glad they moved the venue south near where I live.

Now I’ll get to hear some of the famous headphones and electronics that I’ve only read about.


----------



## Watagump




----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> I look forward to seeing you again, maybe this time we can hang out, do dinner etc.


 Still doing BBQ?


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Still doing BBQ?




That's the plan, have not set anything in stone, but as long as people are down, we can go.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> That's the plan, have not set anything in stone, but as long as people are down, we can go.


 I’m coming in on Friday afternoon and not leaving to Monday morning so I’ll have plenty of time.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I’m coming in on Friday afternoon and not leaving to Monday morning so I’ll have plenty of time.




Good to know, with that much time we can hit up some places.


----------



## lalama

This will be my first CanJam. Looking forward to it! Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## Watagump

lalama said:


> This will be my first CanJam. Looking forward to it! Any tips for a newbie?




Yes, come by the Noble booth for the best candy.


----------



## jwbrent

Watagump said:


> Yes, come by the Noble booth for the best candy.



Will Noble have an audiologist to take ear impressions?


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> Will Noble have an audiologist to take ear impressions?




That's a negative ghost rider.


----------



## jwbrent

Watagump said:


> That's a negative ghost rider.



ok, thanks for the reply. I hope there’s one there at the show.


----------



## Veyska

I'd be all over this if it weren't half the *long* dimension of California away.  Possibly even if it was and I didn't have a non-wifi-able commitment on Sunday evenings, but all that fuss for just one day's worth seems excessive.  Plus, as much as I'd love to listen to other models of headphones than Sennheiser I'm betting most of what I'd go "ooh" over would be more than I'd be willing to spend even if I sold my Sennheiser 700s and pretended that was "free" money towards the new pair rather than recouping a recent investment I ooh-shinied my way from so soon.    Maybe next year or something (or maybe I'll be stupidly lucky and be visiting relatives for some other area's get-together, I seem to be cursed with being elsewhere/busy when they happen locally).


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> ok, thanks for the reply. I hope there’s one there at the show.


My experience from past CanJams - audiologist to take ear impressions were working for specific vendors. 
So, if you want ear impressions for Noble, and Noble did not have audiologist in their table - you'd need to have your impressions taken outside the CanJam show...


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> Will Noble have an audiologist to take ear impressions?





Watagump said:


> That's a negative ghost rider.



Wata - between the twizzlers and other soft candy you plan on bringing, I am sure you'd be able to figure out a way to take ear impressions, MacGyver style...  
(sorry if the visuals are too disgusting - I hate twizzlers, too...)


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> My experience from past CanJams - audiologist to take ear impressions were working for specific vendors.
> So, if you want ear impressions for Noble, and Noble did not have audiologist in their table - you'd need to have your impressions taken outside the CanJam show...




My audiologist is not far from the show, but I have no clue if she works Saturdays. Been a few years, but both times I had mine done, $50 for the set.


----------



## Watagump (May 13, 2019)

Zachik said:


> Wata - between the twizzlers and other soft candy you plan on bringing, I am sure you'd be able to figure out a way to take ear impressions, MacGyver style...
> (sorry if the visuals are too disgusting - I hate twizzlers, too...)




To be honest, I have thought about learning to do it.


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam SoCal 2019 and would like a SoCal 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*! (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam SoCal.)


----------



## Watagump

Joe, can I have the badge for year 2025?


----------



## Kamakahah

It's only 20 minutes from me this year. 

I'll be there, man.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> That's the plan, have not set anything in stone, but as long as people are down, we can go.



BBQ sounds good.  Of course I'll do the stand In-n-Out burger as well


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> BBQ sounds good.  Of course I'll do the stand In-n-Out burger as well




My idea is BBQ Saturday night, In N Out is possible Friday or Sunday night, I have to see what  the schedule is for Noble people coming into town though.


----------



## third_eye

Abyss Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## TylersEclectic

How do I get a sweet CanJam badge in my profile? Looking forward to my first CanJam on Saturday!


----------



## Watagump

Darthpool said:


> How do I get a sweet CanJam badge in my profile? Looking forward to my first CanJam on Saturday!




PM Joe, or if he sees your post he will do it.


----------



## singleended5863

Darthpool said:


> How do I get a sweet CanJam badge in my profile? Looking forward to my first CanJam on Saturday!



Message to moderator Joe@third_eye.


----------



## TylersEclectic

Watagump said:


> PM Joe, or if he sees your post he will do it.


Yeah, I’m horrible about reading up to date threads... I just came across his post and PM’d him, thank you for your response... I will hopefully get better at reading threads through before asking questions


----------



## Watagump

Joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu? People needs badgessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Good to know, with that much time we can hit up some places.


Yep.


----------



## buke9

lalama said:


> This will be my first CanJam. Looking forward to it! Any tips for a newbie?


 Go for what you want to hear early as it gets loud pretty quick. Don’t be intimidated at all the makers and sellers are here for your business and you rule as they have no business without you. This will be my fourth CanJam and everyone has just been as pleasant as they could be hence the third time in SoCal coming from Kentucky. And do go so say hey to the Head-Fi crew as @jude, @joe , @third_eye , @AxelCloris and @warrenpchi and others I don’t know want to know you appreciate the CanJam as I do.


----------



## JasonNYC

@third_eye It looks like the group rate is no longer available according to Marriott website.  Any idea if more rooms will be added to the block?


----------



## upsguys88

Ibasso coming?


----------



## Double C

Hi, this will be my first audio show. Was wondering if there was some info on etiquette. Not really sure what to expect except that there will be lots of tables with products and stuff...


----------



## Watagump

Double C said:


> Hi, this will be my first audio show. Was wondering if there was some info on etiquette. Not really sure what to expect except that there will be lots of tables with products and stuff...




Just go try things, best advice, try and be mindful of people demoing open back headphones, give them some space if you are chatting.


----------



## Double C

Watagump said:


> Just go try things, best advice, try and be mindful of people demoing open back headphones, give them some space if you are chatting.



Thanks, appreciate the advice.


----------



## third_eye

JasonNYC said:


> @third_eye It looks like the group rate is no longer available according to Marriott website.  Any idea if more rooms will be added to the block?



There are a few rooms left for the Saturday and Sunday night only. Our block for Thursday and Friday night is sold out.


----------



## M Siau

Benchmark Media is looking forward to CanJam SoCal 2019!!


----------



## David Pritchard

Looking forward to attending Saturday and part of Sunday. Time flies since attending the first Can Jam in California in 2009 held at LAX.
I plan to take time to evaluate the Synergistic Research exhibit. Two identical set ups, but one will be using a full complement of Synergistic Research cables and a Synergistic Research power conditioner. It will be fun to compare the systems.
David Pritchard


----------



## TaronL

Both Andrew and I will be in attendance representing Headphones.com. SoCal is always a great show. If you see us on the show floor make sure to say hi!


----------



## Tex Irie

Patiently awaiting the preview video for the products that will be at Can Jam SoCal.


----------



## David Pritchard

I hope Chord or Headphones.com have a Mojo + Poly that I can evaluate using my I- Phone to stream Qubuz.
David Pritchard


----------



## buke9

David Pritchard said:


> I hope Chord or Headphones.com have a Mojo + Poly that I can evaluate using my I- Phone to stream Qubuz.
> David Pritchard


 They had one at RMAF so I don’t see why they wouldn’t.


----------



## vonnie123

Are tickets available to purchase at the event?  Not sure which day I would be attending.


----------



## third_eye

vonnie123 said:


> Are tickets available to purchase at the event?  Not sure which day I would be attending.



Yes, tickets can be purchased at the event either with cash at door or online via credit card.


----------



## vonnie123

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## MadDane

Trying desperately to get my wife to believe that Irvine in June is THE PLACE to go for a three day weekend!
Any suggestions?


----------



## killaHz

MadDane said:


> Trying desperately to get my wife to believe that Irvine in June is THE PLACE to go for a three day weekend!
> Any suggestions?



It's close to Disneyland?


----------



## singleended5863

All kinds of variable exotic restaurants (like Mexican and Vietnamese foods, etc...).


----------



## -HaVoC-Tzu-

MadDane said:


> Trying desperately to get my wife to believe that Irvine in June is THE PLACE to go for a three day weekend!
> Any suggestions?


Buy her a day pass at the day spa, while you hunt for headphones.


----------



## ajyagle

-HaVoC-Tzu- said:


> Buy her a day pass at the day spa, while you hunt for headphones.


Smart man.


----------



## boblauer

You need to phrase it not Irvine is the place to be but Newport beach or Laguna Beach is the place to be. Sounds so much more appealing. What does she like to do? It's probably available within a 30 minute radius.


----------



## killaHz

Also, I hear there will be Twizzlers.


----------



## MadDane

Matthew420 said:


> It's close to Disneyland?





singleended5863 said:


> All kinds of variable exotic restaurants (like Mexican and Vietnamese foods, etc...).





-HaVoC-Tzu- said:


> Buy her a day pass at the day spa, while you hunt for headphones.





boblauer said:


> You need to phrase it not Irvine is the place to be but Newport beach or Laguna Beach is the place to be. Sounds so much more appealing. What does she like to do? It's probably available within a 30 minute radius.



All brilliant and  commendable suggestions!!


----------



## buke9

Matthew420 said:


> Also, I hear there will be Twizzlers.


 Yes there will be Twizzlers really surprised @Watagump wasn't all over this.


----------



## jwbrent

MadDane said:


> Trying desperately to get my wife to believe that Irvine in June is THE PLACE to go for a three day weekend!
> Any suggestions?



Disneyland.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> Yes there will be Twizzlers really surprised @Watagump wasn't all over this.


He's probably recovering from a sugar rush...


----------



## FrankFHuang

Will the HE 1 be here this time as well? I missed it last time, don't want to miss it this time as well.


----------



## third_eye

HyperX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

FrankFHuang said:


> Will the HE 1 be here this time as well? I missed it last time, don't want to miss it this time as well.



YES! I can confirm that the HE 1 will be at CanJam SoCal (along with the new AMBEO soundbar). Will be posting the sign-up form later today with audition slots.


----------



## MadDane

third_eye said:


> YES! I can confirm that the HE 1 will be at CanJam SoCal (along with the new AMBEO soundbar). Will be posting the sign-up form later today with audition slots.



Sweet!


----------



## third_eye (May 29, 2019)

*CanJam SoCal 2019 Attendees! *Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to have already purchased your ticket for CanJam SoCal 2019 and you will need to input your ticket number in the form. CanJam SoCal Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.

The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Berkeley, on Level 1 right outside the main CanJam SoCal exhibit space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed. Sennheiser will also be demonstrating the new AMBEO soundbar every hour for the final 15 minutes of each hour (from 10:45-11:00, etc...). This will be an open demo and no registration is required.


----------



## csglinux

Not trying to be a killjoy here, but it's disappointing that Sennheiser still aren't letting us use our own sources with the HE1 - at least via a common streaming platform. It's impossible to make comparisons against unfamiliar sources you have no control over, with no possibility of even a basic A/B comparison. Two years ago Sennheiser did at least _try_ to get Tidal working. You'd think they'd have had enough time in between to figure that out? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MadDane

csglinux said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy here, but it's disappointing that Sennheiser still aren't letting us use our own sources with the HE1 - at least via a common streaming platform. It's impossible to make comparisons against unfamiliar sources you have no control over, with no possibility of even a basic A/B comparison. Two years ago Sennheiser did at least _try_ to get Tidal working. You'd think they'd have had enough time in between to figure that out? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Agreed.


----------



## Sennheiser (May 29, 2019)

csglinux said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy here, but it's disappointing that Sennheiser still aren't letting us use our own sources with the HE1 - at least via a common streaming platform. It's impossible to make comparisons against unfamiliar sources you have no control over, with no possibility of even a basic A/B comparison. Two years ago Sennheiser did at least _try_ to get Tidal working. You'd think they'd have had enough time in between to figure that out? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



We understand how to do these things. Our goal is to maximize listening time AND to provide high-quality tracks with superb mastering. To achieve that, and also to avoid the ever possible issues of poor internet connectivity, worn/shorted interconnects and damage, we are sticking with a controlled experience for our very best performing product. Think of the demo as a concert performance... we’ve worked hard to conduct the experience for you!

Thank you for considering our present stance. We want everyone to have an excellent experience!


----------



## csglinux

Sennheiser said:


> We understand how to do these things. However, in order to maximize listening time AND to provide high-quality tracks with superb mastering, as well as avoiding the ever possible issues of poor internet connectivity, worn/shorted interconnects and damage, we are sticking with a controlled experience for our very best performing product. Think of the demo as a concert performance... we’ve worked hard to conduct the experience for you!
> 
> Thank you for considering our present stance. We want everyone to have an excellent experience!


Sennheiser, I love you guys (and my HD800s) to death, but I find this stance disappointing. I don't want a nice experience; that's what Disneyland is for. I was hoping for something a bit more scientific. My own SD card wouldn't require an internet connection and I promise I'd be out of there in less than 5 minutes regardless of the outcome or ability of your player to read my card. Is this stance set in stone, or is this something you'd at least consider for those of us that begged and grovelled?


----------



## Sennheiser

No need to grovel! Thank you for presenting your reasons in a logical, reasoned manner.

We do consider different perspectives on this, but for the upcoming shows, we are decided on conducting the experience. And your experience will match the other attendees, reviewers, press, and our own engineers!


----------



## csglinux

Sennheiser said:


> No need to grovel! Thank you for presenting your reasons in a logical, reasoned manner.
> 
> We do consider different perspectives on this, but for the upcoming shows, we are decided on conducting the experience. And your experience will match the other attendees, reviewers, press, and our own engineers!


Ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BreadMaster

Sennheiser said:


> No need to grovel! Thank you for presenting your reasons in a logical, reasoned manner.
> 
> We do consider different perspectives on this, but for the upcoming shows, we are decided on conducting the experience. And your experience will match the other attendees, reviewers, press, and our own engineers!


Any plans for a JR version of the Sennheiser HE-1?


----------



## elira

Sennheiser said:


> No need to grovel! Thank you for presenting your reasons in a logical, reasoned manner.
> 
> We do consider different perspectives on this, but for the upcoming shows, we are decided on conducting the experience. And your experience will match the other attendees, reviewers, press, and our own engineers!


Can you share the music you will be using for the demo?, if we can’t use our music on your headphones we could try the music you are going to demo in our gear. That way we get a reference.


----------



## BreadMaster

The majority of us can't afford that 50k setup so  any plans for a consumer friendly flagship stat?


----------



## killaHz

It's hard to say what boggles my mind the most about this exchange:

- Audio company makes headphone system that costs more than the median American family income,

- Audio company makes it available for listening to hundreds of people who could never possibly buy it, or

- End user concerned that he won't be able to listen his preferred audition music before not buying


----------



## legopart (May 29, 2019)

What is the song list/tracks that you will offer to choose from iside this listenig room ?
The session is only 5 minute of listening, right?
As  said before, I really respect Sennheiser quality and engineering, but I think that this headphones overpriced.


----------



## udesign48 (May 29, 2019)

Sennheiser said:


> We understand how to do these things. Our goal is to maximize listening time AND to provide high-quality tracks with superb mastering. To achieve that, and also to avoid the ever possible issues of poor internet connectivity, worn/shorted interconnects and damage, we are sticking with a controlled experience for our very best performing product. Think of the demo as a concert performance... we’ve worked hard to conduct the experience for you!
> 
> Thank you for considering our present stance. We want everyone to have an excellent experience!



Sennheiser! please make a pro reference DAP!
There are many DAPs but they are delusional... promising only "euphoric sounds."
I hope you guys create a DAP for music professionals! ideally with android OS.
We need a reference DAP from a real pro audio company like Sennheiser.


----------



## csglinux (May 29, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> It's hard to say what boggles my mind the most about this exchange:
> 
> - Audio company makes headphone system that costs more than the median American family income,
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why any of those points should boggle your mind. Try to see the world from a different perspective for a minute:

1) Audio company makes a cost-no-issue headphone to push the boundaries and show what can be done with the best of modern technology. That's intrinsically interesting, but also - expensive technology trickling down to lower price tiers is how progress is made.

2) Audio company makes it available for listening to hundreds of people who could never possibly buy it. Why would you object to that? It's a natural marketing opportunity for Sennheiser to show off their technical prowess and, perhaps, drive sales of their more affordable headphones. And it's a nice experience for those that get to listen to it.

3) Because there's a natural curiosity to see if/how much better the world's best headphone might sound compared to our current favorite model(s). You could come out of the demo having had a nice experience and having learned something. Or you could just come out having had a nice experience. I'd simply prefer the former.



legopart said:


> As  said before, I really respect Sennheiser quality and engineering, but I think that this headphones overpriced.


Of course it is, but I think you're somewhat missing the point of the HE1. I don't think Sennheiser's goal is to sell a truckload of HE1s at the CanJam. (See points 1 & 2 above.)


----------



## TSAVAlan (May 29, 2019)

To give little perspective. Hotel wifi at shows is notorious for being inconsistent. Trying to depend on it for Tidal streaming is little hit or miss considering in the next room over if lots of folks also trying to stream Tidal.

A 10 minute session is above average for those who stop by a booth. And it is a closed room so quite rare to find peace and quiet.

In this hobby, we got nice hi res music and such. Can't count the amount of times a show computer of mine crashed while playing some DSD 

Life is easier when Sennheiser can play their set list of tracks.


----------



## Law87

how much is this one? 100k?


----------



## csglinux

Law87 said:


> how much is this one? 100k?


$55k, I believe. But maybe Sennheiser are offering a 10% CanJam discount?


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Sennheiser said:


> We understand how to do these things. Our goal is to maximize listening time AND to provide high-quality tracks with superb mastering. To achieve that, and also to avoid the ever possible issues of poor internet connectivity, worn/shorted interconnects and damage, we are sticking with a controlled experience for our very best performing product. Think of the demo as a concert performance... we’ve worked hard to conduct the experience for you!
> 
> Thank you for considering our present stance. We want everyone to have an excellent experience!



I like this attitude. Now just do a demo session in Indianapolis. Come on, ask your supervisor to support a outreach marketing event, travel all 50 states, and post on several websites a signup sheet. Would be one baller way to make your job more fun, some travel involved paid for by the big boys above, and I'll continue to tell everyone how much I love my HD58X.


----------



## Law87 (May 29, 2019)

csglinux said:


> $55k, I believe. But maybe Sennheiser are offering a 10% CanJam discount?




I'll trade my hd820 for it....good deal I think....

@Sennheiser make it happen


----------



## Raketen (Jun 3, 2019)

nvm, somebody already mentioned



elira said:


> Can you share the music you will be using for the demo?, if we can’t use our music on your headphones we could try the music you are going to demo in our gear. That way we get a reference.


----------



## Deftone

Sennheiser said:


> We understand how to do these things. Our goal is to maximize listening time AND to provide high-quality tracks with superb mastering. To achieve that, and also to avoid the ever possible issues of poor internet connectivity, worn/shorted interconnects and damage, we are sticking with a controlled experience for our very best performing product. Think of the demo as a concert performance... we’ve worked hard to conduct the experience for you!
> 
> Thank you for considering our present stance. We want everyone to have an excellent experience!



I understand the controlled experience but... what if i wanted to listen to...


 

No CD transport then?


----------



## killaHz

Frankly, the last thing I want is to listen to a piece of gear that a) will shame every other thing I ever hear, and b) will never be something I can buy. Unless I win lotto. I guess some people can enjoy learning how good it can get, but I am not one of them.


----------



## Law87

Matthew420 said:


> Frankly, the last thing I want is to listen to a piece of gear that a) will shame every other thing I ever hear, and b) will never be something I can buy. Unless I win lotto. I guess some people can enjoy learning how good it can get, but I am not one of them.




just because it cost 55k doesnt mean it will sound good to you...you would think it will but spending that much your mind tend to trick you...."dang if I spend 55k, and I think this sound horrid, must be something wrong with my ear"


----------



## BreadMaster

Law87 said:


> I'll trade my hd820 for it....good deal I think....
> 
> @Sennheiser make it happen


With Axel gone i dont think so...


----------



## MadDane

Ok, went a little bit farther than I expected.


----------



## killaHz

Law87 said:


> just because it cost 55k doesnt mean it will sound good to you...you would think it will but spending that much your mind tend to trick you...."dang if I spend 55k, and I think this sound horrid, must be something wrong with my ear"



I guess it’s conceivable. But Sennheiser has some credibility here. I’m going to assume it’s the goods.


----------



## csglinux (May 29, 2019)

Law87 said:


> just because it cost 55k doesnt mean it will sound good to you...


So true. If the Nuraphone taught us one thing it's that our hearing profiles and preferences seem to be as unique as our fingerprints. No guarantee that what sounds best to Sennheiser's top acoustic engineers is good to sound equally superior to everybody else.

Sorry to go off-topic here folks  But... @TSAVAlan - are you folks going to be demo-ing Shanling's gear at your booth this year?

P.S. And Questyle's DAPs? QPM??


----------



## Law87

BreadMaster said:


> With Axel gone i dont think so...




I wouldnt even believe it if sennheiser straight up say yes lol....


----------



## BreadMaster

Law87 said:


> I wouldnt even believe it if sennheiser straight up say yes lol....


I don't care man im so desperate for a new flagship stat from Sennheiser ..... i would even fork out 4k for it...


----------



## TSAVAlan

csglinux said:


> So true. If the Nuraphone taught us one thing it's that our hearing profiles and preferences seem to be as unique as our fingerprints. No guarantee that what sounds best to Sennheiser's top acoustic engineers is good to sound equally superior to everybody else.
> 
> Sorry to go off-topic here folks  But... @TSAVAlan - are you folks going to be demo-ing Shanling's gear at your booth this year?
> 
> P.S. And Questyle's DAPs? QPM??


Won't reveal our gear list until the CanJam video


----------



## Zachik

TSAVAlan said:


> Won't reveal our gear list until the CanJam video


Alan, you're such a tease!


----------



## neo_styles (May 30, 2019)

Right in time for my move to Los Angeles...this must be some sort of providence.

Are there any age restrictions? If I went, I'd have to have the 11 and 5yos along with me if I did go. They're civilized, though...I promise.


----------



## raypin (May 30, 2019)

Mm...it is a very short audition in a very quiet room. It is a sample.

1. You really can’t judge what the HE 1 is fully capable of. For that, you need a dozen hours or so, playing all the tracks you are familiar with and with different sources.

2. If you are serious about buying it, arrange a private audition with Sennheiser. I think they will be accomodating.

3. Stop criticizing Sennheiser for the audition mechanics because of the very limited time and the need to accomodate as many auditions as possible.

4. Best source for the HE 1 is, in my experience, the Chord Blu Mk II CD player. I don’t bother any more with USB.

5. With a ton of headfi equipment to audition at CanJam, believe me, every minute counts. Two days is not enough.


----------



## raypin

legopart said:


> What is the song list/tracks that you will offer to choose from iside this listenig room ?
> The session is only 5 minute of listening, right?
> As  said before, I really respect Sennheiser quality and engineering, but I think that this headphones overpriced.



Mm...during my audition at Canjam Singapore 2017, the HE 1 demo unit was attached to a Mac via a fancy usb. The tracks were in the hundreds. The Senn people played two tracks of their choice (yes, one of them was the everlasting Hotel California), then I got to choose my tracks from the Mac. The audition lasted 15 minutes. To maximize my time, I selected tracks that I am familiar with and played maybe 20 to 30 seconds of the track before moving to the next. 

Intense experience. .


----------



## AxelCloris

neo_styles said:


> Right in time for my move to Los Angeles...this must be some sort of providence.
> 
> Are there any age restrictions? If I went, I'd have to have the 11 and 5yos along with me if I did go. They're civilized, though...I promise.


Excellent timing indeed, and feel free to bring everyone. Head-Fi is a family-friendly community, so all ages are welcome.


----------



## MadDane

AxelCloris said:


> Excellent timing indeed, and feel free to bring everyone. Head-Fi is a family-friendly community, so all ages are welcome.



Excellent!  As it should be!


----------



## neo_styles

AxelCloris said:


> Excellent timing indeed, and feel free to bring everyone. Head-Fi is a family-friendly community, so all ages are welcome.


Awesome! I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## Double C

Signed up for HE1 Experience! Thanks Sennheiser!


----------



## MadDane

Double C said:


> Signed up for HE1 Experience! Thanks Sennheiser!



Ditto...


----------



## -HaVoC-Tzu-

STAX still isn’t on the list?  . 
Wake me up when they are on the list so that I can buy my tickets.


----------



## Zachik

-HaVoC-Tzu- said:


> STAX still isn’t on the list?  .
> Wake me up when they are on the list so that I can buy my tickets.


You can find Stax headphones, usually 007 and 009, at some of the quiet rooms. Usually, pairs with BHSE and Woo Audio amps.


----------



## MadDane

Zachik said:


> You can find Stax headphones, usually 007 and 009, at some of the quiet rooms. Usually, pairs with BHSE and Woo Audio amps.


Noted for my listening schedule, thanks.


----------



## buke9

Got another shot at listening to the HE-1’s as well can’t wait.


----------



## Deftone

BreadMaster said:


> I don't care man im so desperate for a new flagship stat from Sennheiser ..... i would even fork out 4k for it...



Stop encouraging the 4K tag


----------



## BreadMaster

Deftone said:


> Stop encouraging the 4K tag


"Because it sounds good"


----------



## NovaFlyer (May 30, 2019)

buke9 said:


> Yes there will be Twizzlers really surprised @Watagump wasn't all over this.


@Watagump has probably eaten them all and is out at Costco or some other store buying more


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> @Watagump has probably eaten them all and is out at Costco or some other store buying more


 Yes but am starting to get a bit worried that he hasn’t responded in a while. Eric is usually all over Twizzlers comments.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Yes but am starting to get a bit worried that he hasn’t responded in a while. Eric is usually all over Twizzlers comments.


Same here, he has been rather quiet thus far, especially compared to the lead-up to CanJam NYC


----------



## MadDane

buke9 said:


> Yes but am starting to get a bit worried that he hasn’t responded in a while. Eric is usually all over Twizzlers comments.





NovaFlyer said:


> Same here, he has been rather quiet thus far, especially compared to the lead-up to CanJam NYC



Probably sat on his Noble K10's and cracked them.....again, and is off sulking.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Same here, he has been rather quiet thus far, especially compared to the lead-up to CanJam NYC


My guess he's in a sugar (Twizzler) induced coma...


----------



## mimizone

Got my flight ticket today for a day trip from San Francisco. Ready to Jam! First time going. 
 I hope I can find some STAX to try, the flagship Audeze, the Utopia and some high end iem. 
What are the stuff hard to find I should not miss trying?
Any special gathering of the gang here?


----------



## elira

mimizone said:


> What are the stuff hard to find I should not miss trying?


HE1 and Raal sr1a. But you could try the HE1 at the Sennheiser store in SF.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Sennheiser said:


> No need to grovel! Thank you for presenting your reasons in a logical, reasoned manner.
> 
> We do consider different perspectives on this, but for the upcoming shows, we are decided on conducting the experience. And your experience will match the other attendees, reviewers, press, and our own engineers!


So, when are you showing the baby He1?


----------



## BreadMaster

Exactly!   When are we going to get a flagship electrostat replacement for the HD800?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

BreadMaster said:


> Exactly!   When are we going to get a flagship electrostat replacement for the HD800?


Oh no! my arch-nemesis "Breadmaster" lol hahaha.


----------



## BreadMaster (May 31, 2019)

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Oh no! my arch-nemesis "Breadmaster" lol hahaha.


Lmao, you don't look seem too happy in your pic Pete. That's the face of waiting for 10 years for another new flagship headphone from Sennheiser.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

BreadMaster said:


> Lmao, you don't look seem too happy in your pic Pete. That's the face of waiting for 10 years for another new flagship headphone from Sennheiser.


I'm always happy lol. What are you talking about?


----------



## MadDane

FYI, just booked Wyndham Irvine on Hotels.com for $122 per night, right across the street from event.


----------



## BreadMaster (May 31, 2019)

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I'm always happy lol. What are you talking about?


No no, that's the look of disappointment with Sennheisers lackluster approach with the high-end market.  ￼


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Too high and out of my reach anyway. Whatever it is that will eventually come out lol


----------



## third_eye

Ultimate Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## jwbrent

BreadMaster said:


> No no, that's the look of disappointment with Sennheisers lackluster approach with the high-end market.  ￼



Wasn’t the HD 820 enough?


----------



## BreadMaster

jwbrent said:


> Wasn’t the HD 820 enough?


Lol no?  Just another HD800 in closed back version is nothing to be excited about.


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey guys, old user here looking to possibly make a special (long) trip back down to _Candy_Jam land 

Anyone please enlighten me if all of these headphones are likely to be there?

Mr. Speakers Ether 2
Focal Stellia
Hifiman Arya & Ananda
ZMF Eikon, Atticus & Auteur
Meze Emperyean
Kennerton Thror

Looks like these are all on the exhibitor's list so I would presume all of the above would be present, with the exception of Kennerton so for anyone with a Thror: that would be stealthy if you can bring one to try out - feel free to post here or PM me if so.


----------



## vonnie123

Add Abyss to the list of exhibitors....they will be featured in the Woo Audio room.....


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

DecentLevi said:


> Hey guys, old user here looking to possibly make a special (long) trip back down to _Candy_Jam land
> 
> Anyone please enlighten me if all of these headphones are likely to be there?
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Kennerton, but I know the rest will be there.


----------



## csglinux

Sennheiser said:


> We understand how to do these things. Our goal is to maximize listening time AND to provide high-quality tracks with superb mastering. To achieve that, and also to avoid the ever possible issues of poor internet connectivity, worn/shorted interconnects and damage, we are sticking with a controlled experience for our very best performing product. Think of the demo as a concert performance... we’ve worked hard to conduct the experience for you!
> 
> Thank you for considering our present stance. We want everyone to have an excellent experience!



Hi @Sennheiser - we had a couple of good suggestions here from @elira and @Raketen:



elira said:


> Can you share the music you will be using for the demo?, if we can’t use our music on your headphones we could try the music you are going to demo in our gear. That way we get a reference.





Raketen said:


> Perhaps a good compromise would be for Sennheiser to pre-publish a list of the tracks/versions they will be demonstrating with, that way those so inclined could come prepared?



I'm sure nobody's expecting you to provide free/illegal music downloads, but perhaps you could point us to where we can purchase the specific versions of the demo tracks you'll be using? If they are indeed superbly mastered, they'd be of intrinsic interest to other headfiers, regardless of the HE1 demo. Could you provide us those links/references, or do your demo tracks have some sort of proprietary DSP applied?

@third_eye - couple of questions I'm hoping you can help me with...  1 )There are a number of vendors I was hoping to see that still aren't on the list. What proportion of vendors only commit to these CanJams right at the last minute? 2) Where's Jude's preview video?!?


----------



## Zachik

csglinux said:


> Where's Jude's preview video?!?


This one usually airs a week or so before the show... I am ALWAYS looking for this one, too


----------



## Watagump

It looks like dinner Friday night can happen if people are interested. In N Out or whatever, Jim from Noble arrives around noon but its at LAX, so he has a drive down. We can plan more later, its only going to matter how many are in the area early enough. He rented a car, so between his car and mine, we should have enough transportation, of course depending on how many want to come.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> It looks like dinner Friday night can happen if people are interested. In N Out or whatever, Jim from Noble arrives around noon but its at LAX, so he has a drive down. We can plan more later, its only going to matter how many are in the area early enough. He rented a car, so between his car and mine, we should have enough transportation, of course depending on how many want to come.


 I think I get there like 3 or 4 can’t remember but I’m down.


----------



## M Siau

Watagump said:


> It looks like dinner Friday night can happen if people are interested. In N Out or whatever, Jim from Noble arrives around noon but its at LAX, so he has a drive down. We can plan more later, its only going to matter how many are in the area early enough. He rented a car, so between his car and mine, we should have enough transportation, of course depending on how many want to come.


I would love to join you but it will depend on the time and how much work I have to finish up on the booth. Benchmark is bringing our big booth to SoCal and will have plenty of listening stations for people to listen and enjoy music!


----------



## Watagump

M Siau said:


> I would love to join you but it will depend on the time and how much work I have to finish up on the booth. Benchmark is bringing our big booth to SoCal and will have plenty of listening stations for people to listen and enjoy music!




Well I am thinking evening of course, 5 PM, 6 PM or even a little later if we have to.


----------



## singleended5863

Hello,

Would all of you want to try the Vietnamese foods around that area? I am located in the North of Orange County CA but know a few restaurants in Irvine.


----------



## buke9

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Zachik

@Watagump - glad to see you woke up from your Twizzlers coma!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> @Watagump - glad to see you woke up from your Twizzlers coma!




Twizzler sober since Axpona, I look forward to ruining that.


----------



## MadDane

singleended5863 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would all of you want to try the Vietnamese foods around that area? I am located in the North of Orange County CA but know a few restaurants in Irvine.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## TSAVAlan

Giant headphone event in Irvine with tons of different gear coming in from all over the world?

Thread about the event and we talking about the local food?

Sounds pretty California to me


----------



## Watagump

CanJam Socal food thread is now up.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-food-talk-thread.908228/


----------



## MadDane

Wait I forgot to ask, will Wata bring Twizzlers to the dinner?!?


----------



## joe

Re-posting: If you're going to CanJam SoCal 2019 and would like a SoCal 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*! (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam SoCal.)


----------



## Watagump

MadDane said:


> Wait I forgot to ask, will Wata bring Twizzlers to the dinner?!?




Twizzlers and chocolates will be the appetizers at the Noble booth.


----------



## kdphan

third_eye said:


> Ultimate Ears added to exhibitor list!


I wonder if those guys are going to do 40% off all their IEM like last year

Should've gotten a custom UE18+


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> It looks like dinner Friday night can happen if people are interested. In N Out or whatever, Jim from Noble arrives around noon but its at LAX, so he has a drive down. We can plan more later, its only going to matter how many are in the area early enough. He rented a car, so between his car and mine, we should have enough transportation, of course depending on how many want to come.


I'm in for dinner and will have a rental as well - probably some mid-size POS.


----------



## Zachik

MadDane said:


> Wait I forgot to ask, will Wata bring Twizzlers to the dinner?!?





Watagump said:


> Twizzlers and chocolates will be the appetizers at the Noble booth.


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey Folks as some of you may have noticed, Feliks Audio will be an exhibitor at the show! A family-run boutique Polish amp manufacturer that churns out first class tube amps lovingly handcrafted from the best materials available. DO yourself a favor and check them out! I have owned several of their amps over 4 years and in contact with them and all I can tell you is that it's been a very fun ride! With a proper setup you get astonishing fidelity and refinement in spades from a surprisingly modest size tube amp. And below I am pleased to be one of the first to share the details of their newest amp, the Euforia anniversary edition:

Copying this post from fellow user @connieflyer with inside info.:

"A little more info on Anniversary model, just got email back from Lukasz and he okayed me releasing the information.
"_ Indeed we are excited to launch the special edition Euforia very soon, expected in late summer time. 

Pictures yet to come, but i can tell you it will have a very special finish, sort of space grey paint used in automobile industry, very classy and durable. 

The most important is of course what lies beneth - full details soon, but the main changes relate to new internal wiring (replacing pure silver with single crystal copper, to gain some musicality and warmth), new upgraded capacitors, new trafo with more power reserves and better shielding against external interference and some other tweaks. All in all it sound fabulous, i was personally surprised how different it sounds to regular Euforia. Especially with more "dry" headphones like T1 just brings whole new life into them. 

Price expect to be around 30% up on the regular model. More info to come! Please feel free to share with the community. _"

So now am looking forward even more to the arrival."

If by chance anyone from the Feliks Audio team is reading, please enlighten us if the Euforia anniversary Edition will be present... as well as possibly your prototype 2A3 headphone + speaker amp with optional STAX output tuned for Meze Empryeans?


----------



## third_eye

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

*CanJam SoCal 2019 T-Shirts are $25* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, June 23. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam SoCal 2019 is Monday, June 17, 2019. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## DecentLevi

As more of a backpacker I've shied away from hotels in recent years. I managed to secure myself a decent furnished loft space off AirBnb within a 20 minute walk from the venue, right by the John Wayne Airport. They still have rooms for these dates starting at $25 within a few miles.


----------



## ampsandsound

Shirt order 
ampsandsound-3XL-1


----------



## mangus

Watagump said:


> Its looking promising that the Noble booth will have the Chord Hugo 2 TT and the M Scaler for anyone that wants to check it out, once I know for sure I will update here.


----------



## Watagump

The Noble booth will be at E2.


----------



## jwbrent

Wow, the venue looks big! This will be my first CanJam, and I’m counting the days ...


----------



## mangus

Sennheiser said:


> No need to grovel! Thank you for presenting your reasons in a logical, reasoned manner.
> 
> We do consider different perspectives on this, but for the upcoming shows, we are decided on conducting the experience. And your experience will match the other attendees, reviewers, press, and our own engineers!



Any chance you can bring the original HE90/HEV90 setup for comparison? To me (a year apart), the original is still the best experience I've heard. Of course, if you think so too, I wouldn't expect to see one.


----------



## mangus

singleended5863 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would all of you want to try the Vietnamese foods around that area? I am located in the North of Orange County CA but know a few restaurants in Irvine.



I'm in.


----------



## MadDane

I'm game.


----------



## third_eye

Mount Rose Music added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Jalo

Is there a list for which vender is giving show discount?


----------



## joe

Jalo said:


> Is there a list for which vender is giving show discount?



Once we get closer to the event, @third_eye will post it in thread. It should also be available at the registration desk.


----------



## Watagump (Jun 7, 2019)

Jalo said:


> Is there a list for which vender is giving show discount?




I sent an email to the dealer for the Noble booth this morning, asking if we are doing the same deals as usual. Just waiting to hear back from him. I just hope he doesn't say free Sushi with every purchase, I cant represent someone like that.


----------



## MadDane

Watagump said:


> I sent an email to the dealer for the Noble booth this morning, asking if we are doing the same deals as usual. Just waiting to hear back from him. I just hope he doesn't say free Sushi with every purchase, I cant represent someone like that.



John is a Sushi Lover?


----------



## Watagump

MadDane said:


> John is a Sushi Lover?




I don't know, the dealer Gary is the guy who will let me know about the deals. I would assume John and his brother Jim, like Sushi, both have Asian wives, so seafood is popular. Jim and his wife were munching on some Shrimp Chips in Chicago, I think that's what they were.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I just hope he doesn't say free Sushi with every purchase, I cant represent someone like that.


...and I was actually considering Noble IEMs. Oh well - I guess I will have to buy from your sushi-loving competitors then


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> ...and I was actually considering Noble IEMs. Oh well - I guess I will have to buy from your sushi-loving competitors then




Once you try the Khan, its game over.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Once you try the Khan, its game over.


 They are pretty sweet I must say.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> They are pretty sweet I must say.




Of course they are, just like my taste in candy.


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 7, 2019)

from @Watagump, he created a dedicated food thread for Socal Can Jam... could be to reduce clutter on this thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-food-talk-thread.908228/


----------



## buke9

DecentLevi said:


> from @Watagump, he created a dedicated food thread for Socal Can Jam... could be to reduce clutter on this thread.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-food-talk-thread.908228/


 And your point is?


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Once you try the Khan, its game over.





buke9 said:


> They are pretty sweet I must say.



TBH, I am a headphone guy. Can never fit universal IEMs quite right...
Having said that - will definitely take the Khan on a test drive!


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> TBH, I am a headphone guy. Can never fit universal IEMs quite right...
> Having said that - will definitely take the Khan on a test drive!


 I’m a headphone guy also but have heard several iems that just rock . Some people can’t get a fit and I hope you are not one of them as the Khans’s and others are very good.


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> TBH, I am a headphone guy. Can never fit universal IEMs quite right...
> Having said that - will definitely take the Khan on a test drive!




I wont hold that against you. I know you are just coming for the candy and maybe BBQ.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I wont hold that against you. I know you are just coming for the candy and maybe BBQ.


Damn! Cannot believe my secret plan has been revealed to the world


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 8, 2019)

DecentLevi said:


> from @Watagump, he created a dedicated food thread for Socal Can Jam... could be to reduce clutter on this thread.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-food-talk-thread.908228/





buke9 said:


> And your point is?


Well I may be a stickler for reads that are more on point and informative, just my preferences anyway... and not being too much of a foodie it takes a bit extra time to comb through the food related posts here. Maybe I should get checked to make sure I'm not an 'audiophile'-ivore 



Anyway folks many of you may remember me from years' past at CanJam SoCal and the several local Bay Area meets I put together. I'd like to make a shout out to @warrenpchi , @third_eye , @jude , @baronkatz , @jazzfan , @Soundsgoodtome   and @moedawg140 to name a few. I've been traveling the last two years so I'm looking forward to finally meeting you all again!


----------



## moedawg140

DecentLevi said:


> Well I may be a stickler for reads that are more on point and informative, just my preferences anyway... and not being too much of a foodie it takes a bit extra time to comb through the food related posts here. Maybe I should get checked to make sure I'm not an 'audiophile'-ivore
> 
> 
> Anyway folks many of you may remember me from years' past at CanJam SoCal and the several local Bay Area meets I put together. I'd like to make a shout out to @warrenpchi , @third_eye , @jude , @baronkatz , @jazzfan , @Soundsgoodtome   and @moedawg140 to name a few. I've been traveling the last two years so I'm looking forward to finally meeting you all again!


Hey! Hope all is well with you - see you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## boblauer

Hey Maurice if there Saturday stop by registration desk and say hello, long time my friend, hope all is well.


----------



## Watagump

Update on gear and show specials. Noble will be offering the usual discount of 20% off all universals and 15% off a custom Encore or Katana. There will also be 10% off all Chord gear, the Dave, Hugo TT2 and even the M scaler will be displayed.


----------



## jwbrent

Watagump said:


> Once you try the Khan, its game over.



Definitely going to give the Khan a listen ...


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> Definitely going to give the Khan a listen ...




I look forward to meeting you and everyone else.


----------



## Jalo

Watagump said:


> Update on gear and show specials. Noble will be offering the usual discount of 20% off all universals and 15% off a custom Encore or Katana. There will also be 10% off all Chord gear, the Dave, Hugo TT2 and even the M scaler will be displayed.


Is the Khan included in the 20% group?


----------



## Watagump (Jun 8, 2019)

Jalo said:


> Is the Khan included in the 20% group?








We have also had them in stock at the show, so after you listen to them and start drooling. You can buy them and take your own home and drool on those. Not sure if drooling is covered under warranty though.


----------



## DrunkSaru

So what kind of setup/gear are you all bringing for reference comparison?


----------



## jwbrent

Jalo said:


> Is the Khan included in the 20% group?



Too tempting ...


----------



## ThiccSound

Hello everyone, sorry to interrupt the conversation!
This will be my first CanJam ever and I have a couple of questions.
I would very much appreciate anyone who could answer some of these 

1. Will there be food within walking distance?
2. Are we allowed to exit and re-enter the event?
3. Do vendors sell items on the event floor?
4. Can attendees sell some of their own audio gear at the event?
5. What is the overall mood/vibe of the event?
6. How/Where can we figure out about vendor sales and special offers? 

That's about all I can think about at the moment, I can't wait to go and possibly meet some new people! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Watagump

ThiccSound said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to interrupt the conversation!
> This will be my first CanJam ever and I have a couple of questions.
> I would very much appreciate anyone who could answer some of these
> 
> ...




1: Its a hotel, plenty of food, and some places near by.
2: Yes, come and go as you please, you will have a wrist band.
3: Items for sale depend on the booth, so yes and no.
4: If you want to sell something to someone, talk it over,but there isn't a come buy my stuff area.
5: Its a great vibe, fun gathering and plenty of stuff to test.
6: Ethan usually posts specials once he has them.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Update on gear and show specials. Noble will be offering the usual discount of 20% off all universals and 15% off a custom Encore or Katana. There will also be 10% off all Chord gear, the Dave, Hugo TT2 and even the M scaler will be displayed.



Looking forward to hearing the Chord gear.



DrunkSaru said:


> So what kind of setup/gear are you all bringing for reference comparison?



I'll bring my SP1KM, Empire Ears Phantoms, and Campfire Audio Solaris.




ThiccSound said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to interrupt the conversation!
> This will be my first CanJam ever and I have a couple of questions.
> I would very much appreciate anyone who could answer some of these
> 
> 1. Will there be food within walking distance?



@ThiccSound  If you need something quick to eat, just stop by the Noble booth since @Watagump will have a mountain of Twizzlers.


----------



## David Pritchard

Will the Chord Mojo+Poly be at the Noble booth to try with their universals?
David Pritchard


----------



## Watagump (Jun 8, 2019)

David Pritchard said:


> Will the Chord Mojo+Poly be at the Noble booth to try with their universals?
> David Pritchard




Gary did have a Mojo but not a Poly at Axpona. Tidal and Qobuz being run off Ipads though. The first sale of a Khan at Axpona was a lady with the Mojo Poly combo.


----------



## David Pritchard

Thank you. Looking forward to seeing Team Noble on Saturday.


----------



## Watagump (Jun 8, 2019)

David Pritchard said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to seeing Team Noble on Saturday.




Come on by, grab some junk food and have a little listen. CanJam has 2 seats, Axpona had 3 so I will make sure Gary has a Mojo that can be swapped in. I can see him using the Dave and Hugo 2 TT + MScaler combo as a primary.


----------



## David Pritchard

That will be wonderful. I am staying at the Hotel so I can be at the both at opening bell Saturday.
David Pritchard


----------



## DrunkSaru

NovaFlyer said:


> I'll bring my SP1KM, Empire Ears Phantoms, and Campfire Audio Solaris.



What is the SP1KM? i don't think I'm Familiar with that. 

I think my setup is going to the be same as prior years. my phone with Oppo HA-2, Dita Answers for IEM and CD900ST for headphones. Might bring by AB switch to test out some DAPs and Amps but having the proper cables and adapters can get annoying. We'll see.


----------



## singleended5863

DrunkSaru said:


> What is the SP1KM? i don't think I'm Familiar with that.



A&K SP 1000 M.


----------



## Watagump

The SP1000 needs to be done in that killer blue, that is all.


----------



## DrunkSaru

singleended5863 said:


> A&K SP 1000 M.


ohhhhhhhh


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jun 9, 2019)

Watagump said:


> The SP1000 needs to be done in that killer blue, that is all.



The blue is awesome and I even have the Dignis Alcantara case.  Here's my SP1000M along with my Empire Ears Phantoms.  Also, my "Candy" choice of the day


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> The blue is awesome and I even have the Dignis Alcantara case.  Here's my SP1000M along with my Empire Ears Phantoms.  Also, my "Candy" choice of the day




Unless she sings about how great Twizzlers are, I dunno what to say next.


----------



## MadDane

NovaFlyer said:


> @ThiccSound If you need something quick to eat, just stop by the Noble booth since @Watagump will have a mountain of Twizzlers.



LOL!


----------



## mimizone

Is there good deal on 3rd party cables for Audeze? Or vendors of raw cables and connectors for DIY? I’d like a longer balanced cable, like 15 ft, that looks better than the flat one from Audeze.


----------



## 510198

I am excited


----------



## buke9

mimizone said:


> Is there good deal on 3rd party cables for Audeze? Or vendors of raw cables and connectors for DIY? I’d like a longer balanced cable, like 15 ft, that looks better than the flat one from Audeze.


 I don’t remember seeing any connectors and diy wire there before but maybe I missed it.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Well looks like I'm not going to make it out there.


----------



## Watagump

mimizone said:


> Is there good deal on 3rd party cables for Audeze? Or vendors of raw cables and connectors for DIY? I’d like a longer balanced cable, like 15 ft, that looks better than the flat one from Audeze.







buke9 said:


> I don’t remember seeing any connectors and diy wire there before but maybe I missed it.



Kimber Kable is on the list and was making stuff at Axpona, but I don't know what they were making, if it was custom ordered stuff at the show etc.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Well looks like I'm not going to make it out there.




But Pete, the weather.


----------



## M Siau

kdphan said:


> I wonder if those guys are going to do 40% off all their IEM like last year
> 
> Should've gotten a custom UE18+


I'm loving my 18+ they have a perfect fit and sound amazing! they just redesigned them this year and the redesign really improves them!


----------



## killaHz

Watagump said:


> But Pete, the weather.



This is Southern California. We ain't got "weather." We got a climate.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> But Pete, the weather.


I know, I wish, I had some things planned and I don't think I'll have enough funds to do what I want to do out there. Shame looks like I might have to try RMAF this year instead.


----------



## Watagump

Matthew420 said:


> This is Southern California. We ain't got "weather." We got a climate.




See that smog? That's why we get such beautiful sunsets.


----------



## NovaFlyer

@third_eye here's my shirt order

NovaFlyer-XL-1

Thanks!


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 10, 2019)

M Siau said:


> I'm loving my 18+ they have a perfect fit and sound amazing! they just redesigned them this year and the redesign really improves them!


Sweetness! She's 18+, perfect fit and sounds amazing too! But their newly redesigned one wasn't a marked improvement


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey on that note I have a suggestion: Maybe some of the vendors can add more 80's or perhaps 70's hits into the playlist mix? As myself and others have known, the good old analogue days of the pre-2000's had a fidelity and musicality absolutely unrivaled to the majority of today's pop music that is digitally masterered for little more than 'loudness' and to sound good on the typical speakerphone that many people unfortunately use for music these days.


----------



## buke9

DecentLevi said:


> Sweetness! She's 18+, perfect fit and sounds amazing too! But their newly redesigned one wasn't a marked improvement


 Loved that movie.


----------



## Watagump (Jun 10, 2019)

So, what would you little maniacs like to do first?


----------



## DecentLevi

I'm interested to know if the Dangerous Music Convert 2 DAC will be on display, or any impressions on how it compares to Hugo 2 / Hugo 2 TT?

Also since Meze Audio will be one of the exhibitors will you have a Kennerton Thror headphone on display? Perhaps @Andykong , I read you had it at CanJam Singapore.


----------



## killaHz

Hey, Jude…
About CanJam:
Take a camera, and make a video…


----------



## joe

Matthew420 said:


> Hey, Jude…
> About CanJam:
> Take a camera, and make a video…



Trust me, we're working hard here at Head-Fi HQ on the CanJam SoCal preview video.


----------



## MadDane

Preview, preview, preview!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I think it's a little too early for the preview. Probably some time next week lol.


----------



## TSAVAlan

The CanJam SoCal preview video was now scrapped so the CJ Staff could come out to the show early and make a food blog for good places close by to eat!


----------



## AxelCloris

TSAVAlan said:


> The CanJam SoCal preview video was now scrapped so the CJ Staff could come out to the show early and make a food blog for good places close by to eat!


I...kinda want to do this now.  I know of several I'd choose to highlight if that happened.

Perhaps for a future show. For now, back to working on the preview.


----------



## M Siau

TSAVAlan said:


> The CanJam SoCal preview video was now scrapped so the CJ Staff could come out to the show early and make a food blog for good places close by to eat!


That seems like a good job for @Watagump


----------



## moedawg140

boblauer said:


> Hey Maurice if there Saturday stop by registration desk and say hello, long time my friend, hope all is well.


Truly blessed to wake up every morning!

I’ll be there, and I’ll see you soon!


----------



## MadDane

TSAVAlan said:


> The CanJam SoCal preview video was now scrapped so the CJ Staff could come out to the show early and make a food blog for good places close by to eat!



LOL.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

TSAVAlan said:


> The CanJam SoCal preview video was now scrapped so the CJ Staff could come out to the show early and make a food blog for good places close by to eat!


You should have that part covered Alan "Californian" lol


----------



## Watagump

Food is more important than audio, you wont die if you stop listening to audio. You may go crazy, but you would still be alive.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Food is more important than audio, you wont die if you stop listening to audio. You may go crazy, but you would still be alive.


You got a point, Eric! lol


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> You got a point, Eric! lol




See, my Twizzlers and chocolates can be life saving.


----------



## cgiammona

@third_eye here's my shirt order

cgiammona-XL-1

Thanks!


----------



## Gibson59

@third_eye my t-shirt order:

Gibson59-L-1

Thank you!


----------



## neo_styles (Jun 12, 2019)

@third_eye 2 t-shirts for me, please:

neo_styles-L-1
neo_styles-S-1


----------



## third_eye (Jun 12, 2019)

Pathos Acoustics and Sbooster added to exhibitor list! Check these out at the Upscale Audio booth!


----------



## Watagump

Looks like SoCal exhibitor list is trouncing NY. Take that, you still have the top pizza title though.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here's the Seminar Schedule for CanJam SoCal 2019. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly! 

*CanJam SoCal 2019 Seminar Schedule*
Come join us in the Rancho Las Palmas room on the main level of the Irvine Marriott for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else.

*Saturday, June 22*

*1pm-2pm Segmentation of Listeners Based on Preferred Headphone Sound Profiles*
Can seven years of controlled listening studies about listener preferences, focused on the perception and measurement of headphone sound quality, identify a scientific approach to tuning and designing headphones? Join Dr. Sean E. Olive, Senior Fellow, Acoustic Research, Harman International for this fascinating discussion.

*2:30-3:30 Chord Hugo TT 2 And Hugo M Scaler Technical Seminar With Rob Watts*
Rob Watts will be talking about the new design and technologies behind the Chord Electronics Hugo TT 2, including a presentation of the Hugo TT 2’s measured performance. He will also discuss the importance of transients for auditory perception, and how the Hugo M Scaler guarantees better than 16-bit reconstruction of transients with its one-million tap WTA filter.

*4pm-5pm The Convergence of Two Channel and Personal Audio*
Understanding the convergence of two channel and personal audio is critical to audiophiles and music lovers alike. Today there are more options than ever before to listen to your music, in high fidelity, whether at home or on the go. Bring your own questions and join a star-studded panel including Rob Watts of Chord Electronics, EveAnna Manley of Manley Laboratories, Andy Regan of MrSpeakers, Jason Stoddard of Schiit Audio, Robert Greene of The Absolute Sound, and Jason Lord of The Source AV. Moderated by Frank Iacone of Headphone.guru. Produced by the Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society.

*Sunday, June 23*

*12:30-1:30pm Music Streaming and Future Trends (with Q+A)*
Streaming your music isn’t new but the opportunities to stream are expanding at a rapid pace. Interested in Spotify, Tidal, Qobuz, or playing that MQA enhanced album through Roon or want to know what those names even mean? Bring your questions and join Dr. Ying Kit Lee PhD, S.C.D., CEO and Chief Designer at Xponent Audio and Technology Guru of the Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society to navigate this important topic. Produced by the Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society.

*2pm-3pm CanJam SoCal 2019 Personal Audio AMA (Ask Me Anything)*
Is there a correct sound signature - and if so what might that be?  What is a tap exactly, and why can’t we ever seem to get enough of them?  How much do measurements truly matter?  You have questions. Bring them to the CanJam SoCal 2019 Personal Audio AMA, and let our distinguished panel of Dan Clark (MrSpeakers), Jude Mansilla (Head-Fi.org), Dr. Sean Olive (Harman International), and Rob Watts (Chord Electronics) answer them all. Moderated by Warren Chi of Head-Fi.org.


----------



## csglinux

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the Seminar Schedule for CanJam SoCal 2019. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly!
> 
> *CanJam SoCal 2019 Seminar Schedule*
> Come join us in the Rancho Las Palmas room on the main level of the Irvine Marriott for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else.
> ...


Great line up of talks here  Since space is limited, is there a sign-up sheet, or do we just camp out the day before like Apple fans from the 90s?


----------



## Watagump

csglinux said:


> Great line up of talks here  Since space is limited, is there a sign-up sheet, or do we just camp out the day before like Apple fans from the 90s?




No need to camp out, pay someone to do it.


----------



## MadDane

Watagump said:


> No need to camp out, pay someone to do it.



I would but I don't have enough Twizzlers.


----------



## Watagump

MadDane said:


> I would but I don't have enough Twizzlers.




I don't have any as of yet either and the chocolates are MUCH lower now also.


----------



## killaHz

MadDane said:


> I would but I don't have enough Twizzlers.



Not to get overly philosophical, but do we ever REALLY have "enough Twizzlers"?


----------



## AxelCloris

Any more than zero is too many.


----------



## killaHz

AxelCloris said:


> Any more than zero is too many.



Are you one of the heretics who espouse the creed of Red Vines?


----------



## Watagump

Matthew420 said:


> Are you one of the heretics who espouse the creed of Red Vines?




If Red Vines came individually wrapped, I would get those. Red Vines do have Grape though.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'd be more than happy to share my in-depth thoughts on all red licorice snacks in the CanJam SoCal Food Talk Thread. 


There are still a few spots open for Sennheiser HE 1 demos, if anyone hasn't signed up yet. Walk-ins are pretty rare at the show, so make sure to snag a spot while you can.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-june-22-23-2019.901166/page-19#post-14980342


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> I'd be more than happy to share my in-depth thoughts on all red licorice snacks in the CanJam SoCal Food Talk Thread.
> 
> 
> There are still a few spots open for Sennheiser HE 1 demos, if anyone hasn't signed up yet. Walk-ins are pretty rare at the show, so make sure to snag a spot while you can.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-june-22-23-2019.901166/page-19#post-14980342




Is that one of those subtle on topic hints?


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> Is that one of those subtle on topic hints?


----------



## bvng3540

@third_eye can I buy ticket at the door? Thanks


----------



## joe

bvng3540 said:


> @third_eye can I buy ticket at the door? Thanks





third_eye said:


> Yes, tickets can be purchased at the event either with cash at door or online via credit card.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


>




You are not third_eye.


----------



## Watagump

David Pritchard said:


> Will the Chord Mojo+Poly be at the Noble booth to try with their universals?
> David Pritchard




Gary is going to also bring a Poly and will have Mojo's for sale.


----------



## gkatay

Watagump said:


> Gary is going to also bring a Poly and will have Mojo's for sale.


Thanks for keeping the posts updated Eric! And don't worry, I've blocked "Bohemian Rhapsody" from all my Tidal accounts.


----------



## Watagump

gkatay said:


> Thanks for keeping the posts updated Eric! And don't worry, I've blocked "Bohemian Rhapsody" from all my Tidal accounts.




Slow down Gary, 2 posts in 6 years.


----------



## gkatay

Watagump said:


> Slow down Gary, 2 posts in 6 years.


You're right, I better lie down now.


----------



## Tex Irie

How can I get my CanJam SoCal 2019 Badge removed from my profile? It's been a rough week and I'm currently sending this message from my hospital bed. I'm Totally miffed about not being able to physically make it to CanJam.


----------



## joe

Tex Irie said:


> How can I get my CanJam SoCal 2019 Badge removed from my profile? It's been a rough week and I'm currently sending this message from my hospital bed. I'm Totally miffed about not being able to physically make it to CanJam.



It's been removed per your request. I'm sorry you won't be making it to the event, and a speedy recovery. Positive vibes.


----------



## Tex Irie

joe said:


> It's been removed per your request. I'm sorry you won't be making it to the event, and a speedy recovery. Positive vibes.


I appreciate the well wishes, positive vibes, and good energy @joe. Thank you. I hope I at least get to see the preview video Jude normally posts before  the event. I'm sure the Head-Fiers in attendance will document the event and standout gear.


----------



## jwbrent

@third_eye, are the shirts true to size, or something else? 100% cotton, so shrinkage, or a polyester blend? My size is midway between a medium and large, so that’s why I ask.


----------



## Watagump

Tex Irie said:


> How can I get my CanJam SoCal 2019 Badge removed from my profile? It's been a rough week and I'm currently sending this message from my hospital bed. I'm Totally miffed about not being able to physically make it to CanJam.



Get well soon.


----------



## boblauer

Tex Irie said:


> I appreciate the well wishes, positive vibes, and good energy @joe. Thank you. I hope I at least get to see the preview video Jude normally posts before  the event. I'm sure the Head-Fiers in attendance will document the event and standout gear.


Anything you are particularly interested in as I could take pictures/notes if you'd like?


----------



## third_eye

jwbrent said:


> @third_eye, are the shirts true to size, or something else? 100% cotton, so shrinkage, or a polyester blend? My size is midway between a medium and large, so that’s why I ask.



They are 100% cotton and true to size with minimal shrinkage, if any. We'll have all sizes onsite so you can try them out if needed.


----------



## Tex Irie

boblauer said:


> Anything you are particularly interested in as I could take pictures/notes if you'd like?


I'm just wanting to find out what's new at Audeze. I'm hoping they have something new in the works like a closed back version of the Lcd-i4 (wishful thinking) I'm looking for a proper balanced cable for the iSine 20. I'd like to know about the Fiio
M5 and if they will have a the Q5s with the THX amp Module available for impressions. Lastly, just anything that really stood out in portable gear.  That's about all I would ask to know about.

I appreciate the gesture @boblauer. Thank you Kind Sir.


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> They are 100% cotton and true to size with minimal shrinkage, if any. We'll have all sizes onsite so you can try them out if needed.



Thank you!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> They are 100% cotton and true to size with minimal shrinkage, if any. We'll have all sizes onsite so you can try them out if needed.



I *HAD *to post this.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hey I just had a super fly idea. Let's have a freestyle dancing contest. Put on some well mastered funky electro, footwork or hardcore techno, and myself as probably some others would be sure to bust some unreal moves on the dancefloor. I'd totally be down for a little dancin' for a change of pace between long listening sessions, and what better way is there to draw attention to a speaker setup. Though I'm not sure if there's any speaker rooms in the works for this year's show...


----------



## MadDane

super fly?!?!  LOL!!  I would pay for that!!


----------



## mimizone

even better to do it with headphones on your head.


----------



## DecentLevi

I would love to see any of the main Head-Fi figureheads dance a little jig 
Dancing with headphones has its' limitations, though could be funny to watch silently.


----------



## moedawg140 (Jun 15, 2019)

Tex Irie said:


> How can I get my CanJam SoCal 2019 Badge removed from my profile? It's been a rough week and I'm currently sending this message from my hospital bed. I'm Totally miffed about not being able to physically make it to CanJam.


I hope you feel much better as soon as possible! Unfortunate to not see you at this year’s CanJam, but it will be a blessing to see you next year!

Keep staying positive, and all will go well for you. 

*side note - I took a screenshot of your post, so I’ll do my best to fill you in with regards to answering your requests*


----------



## Tex Irie

moedawg140 said:


> I hope you feel much better as soon as possible! Unfortunate to not see you at this year’s CanJam, but it will be a blessing to see you next year!
> 
> Keep staying positive, and all will go well for you.
> 
> *side note - I took a screenshot of your post, so I’ll do my best to fill you in with regards to answering your requests*


Thank you @moedawg140. I really appreciate the positive energy, well wishes, and addressing my requests. Feeling a little bit better today.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Walk in ticket price is the same?


----------



## Watagump

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Walk in ticket price is the same?




Usually $20.


----------



## Watagump

Here is what you all have been waiting for, weather forecast for the weekend.


----------



## MadDane

Wheres the preview????


----------



## third_eye (Jun 17, 2019)

Here's the current list of Show Specials for this weekend! We'll be updating before the show and will also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with all of this information. Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend, it's gonna be a great one!!




*
64 Audio*
20% off all Universals and Customs (U12t, A12t, tia Trio, U18t, tia Fourte)
64 Audio is giving away any universal-fit or custom in-ear monitor. Visit our booth to enter. Winner will be announced around 3pm the final day of the show. Must be present to win.
*Audiophile Zone*
10% off Chord products
*beyerdynamic *
Visit booth to enter a raffle to win a Lagoon headphone
*dekoni Audio*
Free Nuggets to the first 5 visitors to the booth on each day
*DUNU*
15% off during show
*Effect Audio*
15% off during show
Visit booth for a series of product demos to enter a raffle to win an Effect Audio Leonidas II worth $888
*Headamp Audio Electronics*
$50 off Gilmore Lite mk2, $200 off GS-X mk2
*Hifiman*
20% off Sundara, Ananda, and Arya
10% off on HE1000se and Susvara
*iFi Audio/Mount Rose Music* Visit booth for product discounts of up to 15%
Visit booth to demo Mag-Lev turntable and enter a raffle for a free ride in a McLaren!
*Jerry Harvey Audio*
Up to 20% off custom IEMs during the show
Free Ear Impressions when you order during the show
Free IEM cleanings to current JH Audio customers
*Jomo Audio*
15% off during show
*Noble Audio*
20% off Khan, Encore, and Katana
25% off Django, Sage, Dulce Bass, Savanna, and Trident
*Periodic Audio*
30% off everything at the booth
$200 off Nickel when paired with Be or C in-ear monitors and No Sales Tax!
2 Free Hydrogen sets given away every hour!
*Roon*
Free 30 day, no credit card Roon trial. Valid until June 30 for new subscribers only. Promo code available at Registration Desk, valid for CanJam SoCal 2019 attendees only.
*SendyAudio*
15% off storewide (shop.musicteck.com), coupon code SOCAL2019
*The Source AV*
15% off Sennheiser and Audeze
10% off MrSpeakers and most other brands
*Ultimate Ears*
20% off UE11
25% off UE18+
30% off UE Live
*Upscale Audio*
10% off on Feliks Audio, Pathos Acoustics, and PrimaLuna brand headphone amplifiers
10% off Sbooster Audiophile Power Supplies
*ZMFheadphones*
$300 off Verite
$200 off Auteur, Aeolus, Atticus, and Eikon


----------



## singleended5863

third_eye said:


> Here's the current list of Show Specials for this weekend! We'll be updating before the show and will also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with all of this information. Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend, it's gonna be a great one!!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



 Very nice! Hope to get something interested Thanks Ethan.


----------



## killaHz

Twenty percent off 64 Audio sounds sweet, but damned if I can figure out the interaction of "all Universals and Customs" with the parenthetical list that follows it: "(U12t, A12t, tia Trio, U18t, tia Fourte)"

Are those the only models they'll have at the show? The only customs they'll be taking orders for? The only customs that will be discounted, while all Universals will be? Are those the exceptions from the word "all"?

Need a Venn diagram, stat!


----------



## Watagump

Just so there isn't any confusion, the Audiophile Zone 10% off Chord gear is at the Noble booth.


----------



## boblauer

Will Noble have any of the Wizard designs available on the site at the booth and will the discount be applicable to them?


----------



## Watagump

boblauer said:


> Will Noble have any of the Wizard designs available on the site at the booth and will the discount be applicable to them?




For the last 2 shows I have done we have had the Savant 2 available. You can view some of them on the Noble site, selection will vary of course depending on what sells. Discounts have been applied also at the past shows.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Here is what you all have been waiting for, weather forecast for the weekend.



Clouds???  I can get those on the East Coast, and no need to fly across the country.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Clouds???  I can get those on the East Coast, and no need to fly across the country.


Yeah, but these are happy clouds from California!


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Clouds???  I can get those on the East Coast, and no need to fly across the country.




Its the time of the year, we get May Gray and June gloom, on some days its overcast all day long. But not too long ago we had a brief heat wave and some places were in the 90's. May didn't have as much overcast as it has in the past.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Yeah, but these are happy clouds from California!



Disney clouds, I can go for that.  



Watagump said:


> Its the time of the year, we get May Gray and June gloom, on some days its overcast all day long. But not too long ago we had a brief heat wave and some places were in the 90's. May didn't have as much overcast as it has in the past.



Considering it was 90F here today, humid as all get out, and thunderstorms...so SoCal will be a nice break.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Disney clouds, I can go for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering it was 90F here today, humid as all get out, and thunderstorms...so SoCal will be a nice break.




If they were Disney clouds you would have to pay $150 a day per person to look at them.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> If they were Disney clouds you would have to pay $150 a day per person to look at them.



And wait in line for 4+ hours


----------



## Watagump

Is anyone really going to show up? I didn't post even close to as much as NY.  You're welcome.


----------



## MadDane

Show up where?!?

Oooooooo..... post number 1234!!!!


----------



## Watagump

MadDane said:


> Show up where?!?
> 
> Oooooooo..... post number 1234!!!!


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Is anyone really going to show up? I didn't post even close to as much as NY.  You're welcome.


 I’am showing up.


----------



## Odin412

third_eye said:


> Here's the current list of Show Specials for this weekend! We'll be updating before the show and will also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with all of this information. Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend, it's gonna be a great one!!



Excellent! It's going to be a great show. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. And thanks to the manufacturers for offering us such generous discounts! (Atticus, come to daddy...)


----------



## bflat

I am both happy and sad that I cannot attend this year.....


----------



## Insidious Meme

May show up on Sunday. Other things derailed me coming on Saturday.


----------



## jude

If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
*A Head-Fi Headphone? Fast Cans & DAPs. Gear Measuring Well. CanJam SoCal 2019 Preview - Head-Fi TV*
​Also, Sean Olive speaks, affordable world-class, a DAP to dwarf all DAPs, gaming headsets measured, out-of-band hijinks, tube love, and plenty more in our 2019 CanJam SoCal Preview Video.


_2019 CanJam SoCal Preview Video _- Produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## SoundHelmet

jude said:


> If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
> *A Head-Fi Headphone? Fast Cans & DAPs. Gear Measuring Well. CanJam SoCal 2019 Preview - Head-Fi TV*
> ​Also, Sean Olive speaks, affordable world-class, a DAP to dwarf all DAPs, gaming headsets measured, out-of-band hijinks, tube love, and plenty more in our 2019 CanJam SoCal Preview Video.
> 
> ...




I noticed you posted the distortion of the LCD-GX in the video but not the frequency response. Wondering if that was intentional. I guess the FR may not be finalized yet but just curious.


----------



## csglinux

Nice video @jude 

But @TSAVAlan - no QPM?  Will it be on demo at the TSAV booth?


----------



## TSAVAlan

csglinux said:


> Nice video @jude
> 
> But @TSAVAlan - no QPM?  Will it be on demo at the TSAV booth?


QPM will be at the table!


----------



## csglinux

TSAVAlan said:


> QPM will be at the table!


Woohoo


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
> *A Head-Fi Headphone? Fast Cans & DAPs. Gear Measuring Well. CanJam SoCal 2019 Preview - Head-Fi TV*
> ​Also, Sean Olive speaks, affordable world-class, a DAP to dwarf all DAPs, gaming headsets measured, out-of-band hijinks, tube love, and plenty more in our 2019 CanJam SoCal Preview Video.
> 
> ...



Great video. As usual. Big thanks to @jude @joe and @AxelCloris whom I know worked hard on


----------



## miceblue (Jun 22, 2019)

jude said:


> If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
> *A Head-Fi Headphone? Fast Cans & DAPs. Gear Measuring Well. CanJam SoCal 2019 Preview - Head-Fi TV*
> ​Also, Sean Olive speaks, affordable world-class, a DAP to dwarf all DAPs, gaming headsets measured, out-of-band hijinks, tube love, and plenty more in our 2019 CanJam SoCal Preview Video.
> 
> ...



Video Time Stamps:
1:05 - Grado
4:15 - Seminar sessions
7:14 - FiiO
11:16 - Focal
13:44 - Manley Labs
15:11 - Audeze
17:44 - DUNU
19:01 - RAAL
22:09 - Campfire
24:01 - HIFIMAN
25:39 - Meze
27:41 - ZMFheadphones
29:31 - Dekoni Audio
30:37 - Kaldas Research
32:08 - Chord Electronics
34:58 - HyperX
36:34 - Empire Ears
38:37 - Effect Audio/Jomo Audio
40:22 - Sennheiser
41:48 - 64 Audio
42:15 - Moondrop
43:35 - MrSpeakers
45:12 - Schiit Audio
46:30 - Astell and Kern
48:49 - Akoustyx
50:16 - Topping
52:24 - Periodic Audio
54:08 - Benchmark
55:47 - SMSL
57:45 - The Source AV/Shozy
59:11 - ArtVano/Meccaudio
1:00:38 - ampsandsound
1:02:53 - Matrix Audio
1:04:58 - Tralucent Audio


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 19, 2019)

Interesting he only spoke of the build of the Empyreans; not sure if he liked Focal Stellia better or not being they were his favorite closed vs. the Empyrean's being open-backs, though they sure do seem extraordinary. For closed, I can hardly imagine anything beating the Mr. Speakers Ether C Flow


----------



## CrocodileDundee

jude said:


> If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
> *A Head-Fi Headphone? Fast Cans & DAPs. Gear Measuring Well. CanJam SoCal 2019 Preview - Head-Fi TV*
> ​Also, Sean Olive speaks, affordable world-class, a DAP to dwarf all DAPs, gaming headsets measured, out-of-band hijinks, tube love, and plenty more in our 2019 CanJam SoCal Preview Video.
> 
> ...




NEW 64 AUDIO?! Wow! I am really looking forward to see that. the new Empire Ears are 2 beauties, but the teased prices are higher that the the current steep price of the TOTL IEMs. Quite frustrating at some level.


----------



## Audeze

We get to play with a lot of Amps and DACs at Audeze. At our booth we plan to have the following amps for people to listen to. 
DCS Bartok amp/DAC
Chord Hugo TT2 & M Scaler
Nimbus US4+ amp w/Resonessence Labs' Mirus DAC
Pass Labs amp


----------



## someyoungguy

Just wondering what the reference was to a Head-fi headphone? I didn’t find it in the video.


----------



## elira

someyoungguy said:


> Just wondering what the reference was to a Head-fi headphone? I didn’t find it in the video.


Are you referring to the new Grado HF3? it's at the beginning of the video.


----------



## bowei006

miceblue said:


> Video Time Stamps:
> 1:05 - Grado
> 4:15 - Seminar sessions
> 7:14 - FiiO
> ...



Thanks Michele


----------



## Watagump

Latest weather forecast.


----------



## someyoungguy

elira said:


> Are you referring to the new Grado HF3? it's at the beginning of the video.


Ah right, I looked over the time stamps in the post above and didn’t see it, then quickly scanned through various parts of the video (it’s an hour long!).

Sorry about that, now that I *actually watch it* I’m impressed - I didn’t know the back story of Grado helping to fund head-fi.


----------



## Luckbad

Is there an official (or unofficial) buy/sell/trade place at CanJam? It's been a few years since I last attended.


----------



## Watagump

Luckbad said:


> Is there an official (or unofficial) buy/sell/trade place at CanJam? It's been a few years since I last attended.




I have not seen one in a long time.


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 21, 2019)

Will there be any free coffee around the hotel? Something about caffeine and headphone testing means 'cloud 10' goodness to me. 

Also I for one, will sure be following the tip of making sure the volume is turned down before pressing play on any rig. Would hate to blow my hearing or even the drivers from the volume being maxed out.

Speaking of tips, I'm also bringing a super modest setup - my DAP loaded with select lossless test tracks for IEMs, and my mid-fi reference headphone (HD-600 with upgraded silver cable) to test amps, both of which can be useful at times. I've gotten to the point though that I'm able to gauge sound quality of rigs even with songs I haven't heard - provided it's recorded well and with rhythm to get a grip on the transient response, as opposed to classical or chamber music.


----------



## vonnie123

Coffee and headphones goes well, but I’ll bet the hotel gets at least $3 bucks a cup.  Nothing goes for free these days.


----------



## kcheung

Figured it is probably a long scretch but I will ask anyway. Is anyone looking for a one night Saturday stay at the hotel at CanJam rate of $109+tax? Due to a really bad cold I just caught I will not be able to attend the event this year (my first too so its really a bummer).

Let me know if anyone of you are interested. I plan to call the hotel in the morning to see they will be kind enough to waive the cancellation fee due to illness.

Thanks.


----------



## DrunkSaru

DecentLevi said:


> Will there be any free coffee around the hotel? Something about caffeine and headphone testing means 'cloud 10' goodness to me.
> 
> Also I for one, will sure be following the tip of making sure the volume is turned down before pressing play on any rig. Would hate to blow my hearing or even the drivers from the volume being maxed out.
> 
> Speaking of tips, I'm also bringing a super modest setup - my DAP loaded with select lossless test tracks for IEMs, and my mid-fi reference headphone (HD-600 with upgraded silver cable) to test amps, both of which can be useful at times. I've gotten to the point though that I'm able to gauge sound quality of rigs even with songs I haven't heard - provided it's recorded well and with rhythm to get a grip on the transient response, as opposed to classical or chamber music.


Coffee at hotel's usually aren't that great.. but then again, i'm kind of a coffee snob according to some. lol.
HD600's are cool to bring but keep in mind that the place will be loud so open back headphones, no matter how well you know it's sound signature, will make it hard to gauge the product you're trying to listen to. I used to bring my HD650's but now i'll bring one of my closed back that i'm very familiar with to reduce outside noise interference and even that doesn't really help. I'm going to guess I'll be the only person walking around with the Sony CD900ST headphones as it's pretty rare in the states. It's been so the past 3 years for me so I have a sense of pride for that. LOL. plus it's been ways for others to recognize me.


----------



## NovaFlyer

DecentLevi said:


> Will there be any free coffee around the hotel? Something about caffeine and headphone testing means 'cloud 10' goodness to me.
> 
> Also I for one, will sure be following the tip of making sure the volume is turned down before pressing play on any rig. Would hate to blow my hearing or even the drivers from the volume being maxed out.
> 
> Speaking of tips, I'm also bringing a super modest setup - my DAP loaded with select lossless test tracks for IEMs, and my mid-fi reference headphone (HD-600 with upgraded silver cable) to test amps, both of which can be useful at times. I've gotten to the point though that I'm able to gauge sound quality of rigs even with songs I haven't heard - provided it's recorded well and with rhythm to get a grip on the transient response, as opposed to classical or chamber music.



I know this isn't free, but there's a Starbucks in the lobby.


----------



## Watagump (Jun 21, 2019)

NovaFlyer said:


> I know this isn't free, but there's a Starbucks in the lobby.


----------



## David Pritchard

Arriving tonight with a small present for Watagump. I am looking forward to evaluating some Noble IEM’s and the Chord Mojo-Poly combination.
The Audeze booth and Synergistic Research both will both be using the Pass Lab HP-1 Amplifier. This will be a wonderful opportunity to listen to the same amp with totally different approaches to power cables , power conditioners, and improved grounding.
And good Mexican food a short walk from the hotel!
David Pritchard


----------



## Watagump

David Pritchard said:


> Arriving tonight with a small present for Watagump. I am looking forward to evaluating some Noble IEM’s and the Chord Mojo-Poly combination.
> The Audeze booth and Synergistic Research both will both be using the Pass Lab HP-1 Amplifier. This will be a wonderful opportunity to listen to the same amp with totally different approaches to power cables , power conditioners, and improved grounding.
> And good Mexican food a short walk from the hotel!
> David Pritchard




A gift for moi? Okay, we can be friends.


----------



## gkatay

David Pritchard said:


> Arriving tonight with a small present for Watagump. I am looking forward to evaluating some Noble IEM’s and the Chord Mojo-Poly combination.
> The Audeze booth and Synergistic Research both will both be using the Pass Lab HP-1 Amplifier. This will be a wonderful opportunity to listen to the same amp with totally different approaches to power cables , power conditioners, and improved grounding.
> And good Mexican food a short walk from the hotel!
> David Pritchard



Hi David, I'm the guy bringing the Mojo/Poly, will you be bringing music on an SD card? Not sure how you want to use the Poly. I usually demo the Poly as a Roon end point but won't have this ability at the show. Let me know and I'll see what I can get working.


----------



## NovaFlyer

David Pritchard said:


> Arriving tonight with a small present for Watagump. I am looking forward to evaluating some Noble IEM’s and the Chord Mojo-Poly combination.
> The Audeze booth and Synergistic Research both will both be using the Pass Lab HP-1 Amplifier. This will be a wonderful opportunity to listen to the same amp with totally different approaches to power cables , power conditioners, and improved grounding.
> And good Mexican food a short walk from the hotel!
> David Pritchard



Just did a quick look on Google Maps and there are several within a mile or so.  Was thinking of getting Mexican for lunch today, any recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## Trueno4

Anyone know what parking is like?


----------



## singleended5863

Trueno4 said:


> Anyone know what parking is like?



It is vallet parking structure.


----------



## singleended5863

NovaFlyer said:


> Just did a quick look on Google Maps and there are several within a mile or so.  Was thinking of getting Mexican for lunch today, any recommendations?  Thanks!



https://www.eltorito.com/
https://www.etgrill.com/


----------



## Watagump (Jun 21, 2019)

Trueno4 said:


> Anyone know what parking is like?




They have both valet and self, I just went over to do some recon work. If you are staying at the hotel you can use your key card to get out. The rate is $10 a day for people attending the show, not sure if you have to pay the $10 if you are staying there. I spoke to Ethan Warren and Ryan, they are already up and getting things in order. This place has a great staff, you are greeted from several people just walking in, at least I was.


----------



## AxelCloris

Watagump said:


> This place has a great staff, you are greeted from several people just walking in, at least I was.


We may or may not have handed the hotel staff your photo as a "person of interest."

Like watagump says, there is both self and valet parking at the hotel. There appears to be a number of parking places within a short distance as well if that fills up.


----------



## singleended5863

I don’t know if they have enough spaces for show parking which you have to go through a gate to pay fee or those parking lots only for hotel staffs but for sure they have valet parking building.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> We may or may not have handed the hotel staff your photo as a "person of interest."
> 
> Like watagump says, there is both self and valet parking at the hotel. There appears to be a number of parking places within a short distance as well if that fills up.




Well, I am interesting.


----------



## singleended5863

For your info
https://www.parkon.com/lot/Marriott-John-Wayne-Airport


----------



## Watagump

singleended5863 said:


> I don’t know if they have enough spaces for show parking which you have to go through a gate to pay fee or those parking lots only for hotel staffs but for sure they have valet parking building.




There were plenty of spots in the self area right outside the entrance today, but as for tomorrow, who knows. If you go into the self parking there are more spaces behind the hotel, you even have an entrance that says ballroom and meetings. You will be right where you need to be using that instead of the main entrance. Use google maps to check it out.


----------



## NovaFlyer

singleended5863 said:


> https://www.eltorito.com/
> https://www.etgrill.com/


Thanks @singleended5863 Will grab lunch there a little later today, the shrimp tacos look great on the website.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> They have both valet and self, I just went over to do some recon work. If you are staying at the hotel you can use your key card to get out. The rate is $10 a day for people attending the show, not sure if you have to pay the $10 if you are staying there. I spoke to Ethan Warren and Ryan, they are already up and getting things in order. This place has a great staff, you are greeted from several people just walking in, at least I was.


You still in the Marriott?


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> You still in the Marriott?




Nope, only came for some minor recon, get some info for people. I will be back around 4, maybe earlier.


----------



## elira

I plan to walk from the airport, which is not that far, is that doable?


----------



## Watagump (Jun 21, 2019)

elira said:


> I plan to walk from the airport, which is not that far, is that doable?




Yes, but I think you cant cut through, you MIGHT have to walk around just like the cars have to drive around to get out. If you can cut through, you would go through the parking structure, but why not just take the Marriot shuttle?


----------



## LoryWiv

LoryWiv-XL-1


----------



## AxelCloris

Just a heads up, as of this post there's 1 spot left to demo the Sennheiser HE 1. Let's see who will be quick enough to grab it.

https://www.signupgenius.com/go/4090c45afac2da3fd0-sennheiser5


----------



## elira

Watagump said:


> why not just take the Marriot shuttle?


That’s a good idea. I’ll consider that, but I wouldn’t like to be waiting 30 minutes for a shuttle when it’s only 15 minutes walking.


----------



## Watagump

Shuttle pickup is at the 15 and 45 min times, so if you get there in that area, the most would be a 30 min wait.


----------



## csglinux

I see Sony aren't on the list of exhibitors. Is anybody else there planning on representing Sony and demo-ing any of their kit?


----------



## Watagump

According to someone I just called at the hotel, self parking in the structure on the property is 1st floor only. So if the spots outside fill up, you can use that, not sure about what to do since there is the $10 rate for people attending the show. She said it was automated in and out, so I would talk to someone about making sure you get the $10 rate.


----------



## DecentLevi

DrunkSaru said:


> Coffee at hotel's usually aren't that great.. but then again, i'm kind of a coffee snob according to some. lol.
> HD600's are cool to bring but keep in mind that the place will be loud so open back headphones, no matter how well you know it's sound signature, will make it hard to gauge the product you're trying to listen to. I used to bring my HD650's but now i'll bring one of my closed back that i'm very familiar with to reduce outside noise interference and even that doesn't really help. I'm going to guess I'll be the only person walking around with the Sony CD900ST headphones as it's pretty rare in the states. It's been so the past 3 years for me so I have a sense of pride for that. LOL. plus it's been ways for others to recognize me.


I've been to quite a few CanJam & meets and have never had a problem with too much background noise to gauge an open-back 'can because I just simply turn up the volume accordingly in these rare instances. Probably I'd like to see your Sony's if that's cool.


----------



## Watagump

DecentLevi said:


> I've been to quite a few CanJam & meets and have never had a problem with too much background noise to gauge an open-back 'can because I just simply turn up the volume accordingly in these rare instances. Probably I'd like to see your Sony's if that's cool.




With me in the building no open backs are safe.


----------



## MoonAudio

Hello Fellow Head-fiers - unfortunately, we're not going to be a vendor at SoCal 2019 this year, but we're excited to hear about all the gear at the show this weekend. Drew attended CanJam Singapore earlier this year and he was super impressed with some new IEMs from QDC and audio gear from Matrix Audio.

QDC is an IEM company from China and is one of the leaders in both consumer and military/police contracted in-ear monitor development work. Matrix Audio, also from China, has some great high-end component headphone amps/DACs. We're thrilled to be able to bring both of their product lines to the US at Moon-Audio.com. You can check out their CanJam Singapore setups (from our blog) as a preview for this weekend (likely similar). They'll be exhibiting at SoCal all weekend, so go check them out when you get a chance. You won't be disappointed.

Enjoy SoCal and have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## vonnie123

Watagump said:


> According to someone I just called at the hotel, self parking in the structure on the property is 1st floor only. So if the spots outside fill up, you can use that, not sure about what to do since there is the $10 rate for people attending the show. She said it was automated in and out, so I would talk to someone about making sure you get the $10 rate.



I plan on coming Saturday afternoon and Sunday, so I am hoping the parking is adequate.  I driving in from Riverside County both days which is about an hour away.


----------



## ThiccSound

Luckbad said:


> Is there an official (or unofficial) buy/sell/trade place at CanJam? It's been a few years since I last attended.



I was also wondering about this, maybe we could figure out an empty spot or something inside or outside the complex to sell pre-owned items. 
Or ill make a sheet of what I'm selling and tape it to my backpack, well see what happens xD


----------



## imackler

Luckbad said:


> Is there an official (or unofficial) buy/sell/trade place at CanJam? It's been a few years since I last attended.



We could set up a thread where people are going to be there can post stuff for sale / trade.


----------



## joesmokey

Excited to swing by tomorrow.  It's been a couple years since my last CanJam.  The upgrade itch has finally struck again...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Denise prodded me to do this, and Ethan OKed it, so here goes: we're trying something new at CanJam SoCal this year. 

Specifically:
*
"Build (and test) your own Magni 3 or Modi 3 for $79." 


 *

Yes. That's right. Build your own, save some money, and get a CanJam-only sticker showing the world you built it. 

Sounds scary? It's not. We'll have people there to help you with any part of the process, from assembly to Avermetrics analyzer testing. There's no soldering or any dangerous voltages. It's literally only a matter of minutes to get to a finished, working product (or two, you can build one or both if you'd like.)

So why are we doing something like this? Because Alex Martin, our head of operations, had so much fun doing this with middle-school kids on Career Day at our local schools that we thought you might like it too. (And don't worry about the kids at the school, we weren't selling Magnis to the, just giving them an idea of how manufacturing works. The school district was so pleased we won an award for it. Maybe Alex can post that up.)

But I ramble. I hope to see you there--I'll be at CanJam both days!


----------



## killaHz

That is some cool Schiit, I tell you wut.


----------



## MadDane

Oh SCHIIT!!  You beat me to it!


----------



## lambdastorm

That's some cool schiit!


----------



## Odin412

Very cool - looking forward to CanJam this weekend!


----------



## DrunkSaru

DecentLevi said:


> I've been to quite a few CanJam & meets and have never had a problem with too much background noise to gauge an open-back 'can because I just simply turn up the volume accordingly in these rare instances. Probably I'd like to see your Sony's if that's cool.


yeah sure, always fun to meet people in person.


----------



## KG Jag

Looking forward to seeing all who will be there on Sunday.  I will be flying in and out the same day.  It will will be first time out of the house (except for medical trips) for almost 4 weeks--after coming down with pneumonia during a Memorial weekend trip.


----------



## Tweaked

California!?

Uh....no, I don't think so.


----------



## Kamingjackchan

Can I go there to buy tickets .
Or only buying online?


----------



## Watagump

Kamingjackchan said:


> Can I go there to buy tickets .
> Or only buying online?




You can show up and buy tickets at the door.


----------



## Watagump

More parking info. When you arrive head to the entrance and stay left to use the self parking. Push the button on the machine to get your ticket. Hang on to that ticket, when you want to leave, go to the valet, tell them you are with the show. They will give you a sticker that gives you the $10 rate. Going out use the ticket in the machine, pay by card and the gate will open.


----------



## omegaorgun (Jun 22, 2019)

@Jason Stoddard I would love to learn about building amps and I work with a guy who I think knows one of the schiit guys. He built this little amp, the magic is in those two green guys. They are modified gain blocks that are now an opamp of sorts. Thing is pretty amazing for clarity, detail and soundstage. I dare say almost THX levels.


----------



## DecentLevi (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey for any of you walking from the John Wayne airport - fair warning it's longer than it looks on the map and you will be exhausted. Luckily there is a pedestrian route on Google Maps, but at least make sure you're not lugging more than a few pounds on you.

Also @third_eye I actually think it's a good idea to put our Head-Fi usernames on our badge so we can recognize each other (possibly along with real name), if that's how we roll this year


----------



## Watagump

DecentLevi said:


> Hey for any of you walking from the John Wayne airport - fair warning it's longer than it looks on the map and you will be exhausted. Luckily there is a pedestrian route on Google Maps, but at least make sure you're not lugging more than a few pounds on you.
> 
> Also @third_eye I actually think it's a good idea to put our Head-Fi usernames on our badge so we can recognize each other (possibly along with real name), if that's how we roll this year




People just coming to the show who are not part of the industry get wristbands.


----------



## elira

DecentLevi said:


> Hey for any of you walking from the John Wayne airport - fair warning it's longer than it looks on the map and you will be exhausted. Luckily there is a pedestrian route on Google Maps, but at least make sure you're not lugging more than a few pounds on you.


I was planning on walking, but my airplane got delayed and arrived at 11pm. The last shuttle was at 11, so I took an Uber. I wasn’t in the mood of walking at midnight.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 22, 2019)

Orange County, by the airport.........there are some great strip clubs near there. Way more interesting than headphones.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Redcarmoose said:


> Orange County, by the airport.........there are some great strip clubs near there. Way more interesting than headphones.


Are you actually going to the CanJam? Lol


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 22, 2019)

Giullian said:


> Are you actually going to the CanJam? Lol



Reminiscing.........I used to live near there.

They are not long, the days of wine and roses:
Out of a misty dream
Our path emerges for a while, then closes
Within a dream.
– Ernest Dowson, from "Vitae Summa Brevis" (1896)


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Redcarmoose said:


> Reminiscing.........I used to live near there.
> 
> They are not long, the days of wine and roses:
> Out of a misty dream
> ...


Pure brothel style. 
For those around, boring waiting lines during the day and some obscure happiness at night. Looks like a good balance.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 22, 2019)

Giullian said:


> Pure brothel style.
> For those around, boring waiting lines during the day and some obscure happiness at night. Looks like a good balance.



I’m being silly......I maybe went to 3 strip clubs while spending 20 years in the area; each time someone brought me.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m being silly......I maybe went to 3 strip clubs while spending 20 years in the area; each time someone brought me.


You should have said that a "friend" told you. Blame a friend is always the best option. Lol


----------



## Watagump

Redcarmoose said:


> Orange County, by the airport.........there are some great strip clubs near there. Way more interesting than headphones.




Blasphemy.


----------



## Mohjong

Nothing better than the smell of OG early in the morning here in OC.  Get my gears fully charged and ready for the demo.  My last OC Camjam show was in 2016 and it's time to upgrade the K10U and Fidue SIrius to some 2019 tech.  Of course, hope there's a smoking section near the show area because having OG in the system is very important for making $1000+ audio gear purchase decisions.


----------



## bryceu

Can-Jam first timer here, heading up today from San Diego area. Looking forward to it! Is it a must to bring my own cans? I’ve only got open backs..


----------



## Zachik

bryceu said:


> Is it a must to bring my own cans?


No!


----------



## killaHz

Hey, this may be kind of a dumb question, but…:

How do exhibitors handle ear tips? I'm not typically the squeamish type, but for some reason I'm wondering whether I should bring a stash of tips so I don't have to share ear wax with everybody who got there before I did.


----------



## Watagump

Mohjong said:


> Nothing better than the smell of OG early in the morning here in OC.  Get my gears fully charged and ready for the demo.  My last OC Camjam show was in 2016 and it's time to upgrade the K10U and Fidue SIrius to some 2019 tech.  Of course, hope there's a smoking section near the show area because having OG in the system is very important for making $1000+ audio gear purchase decisions.




No smoking section per-say, but its close to exits, you can walk outside.


----------



## Watagump

Matthew420 said:


> Hey, this may be kind of a dumb question, but…:
> 
> How do exhibitors handle ear tips? I'm not typically the squeamish type, but for some reason I'm wondering whether I should bring a stash of tips so I don't have to share ear wax with everybody who got there before I did.




We wipe down every set after usage, its pretty common at the shows.


----------



## buke9

bryceu said:


> Can-Jam first timer here, heading up today from San Diego area. Looking forward to it! Is it a must to bring my own cans? I’ve only got open backs..


Only if you want to hear them from a specific amp as no guarantee they will have what you have otherwise no.


----------



## buke9

Mohjong said:


> Nothing better than the smell of OG early in the morning here in OC.  Get my gears fully charged and ready for the demo.  My last OC Camjam show was in 2016 and it's time to upgrade the K10U and Fidue SIrius to some 2019 tech.  Of course, hope there's a smoking section near the show area because having OG in the system is very important for making $1000+ audio gear purchase decisions.


 You can smoke outside at the three entrances to the show on the side of the building.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> You can smoke outside at the three entrances to the show on the side of the building.




Good morning Mr Brent.


----------



## lalama

Going to be heading over from the Inland Empire area shortly. Super excited as this is my first CanJam. I’m glad it worked out that I would be in So Cal to attend during the dates, as I live in Rhode Island. Missed out on CanJam in NYC, so I’m really pumped!


----------



## Whitigir

Lol ! The title of this event is a little “provocative”.  It is fun and humorous, but some people may just think the question implies

1/ smart - not touching it
2/ ass - don’t know schiit to touch
3/ really only smart-ass would touch ?

I look forward to seeing the pictures and the fun people is experiencing with this event


----------



## thecrow

Jason Stoddard said:


> Denise prodded me to do this, and Ethan OKed it, so here goes: we're trying something new at CanJam SoCal this year.
> 
> Specifically:
> *
> ...





Matthew420 said:


> That is some cool Schiit, I tell you wut.


Who said "you can't make this schiit up"?


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Good morning Mr Brent.


 Good morning Mr. Eric .


----------



## AxelCloris

For those who may have missed it, the CanJam SoCal Impressions thread is live. Swing by to share your experiences at the show throughout the weekend.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-impressions-thread.909385/


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> For those who may have missed it, the CanJam SoCal Impressions thread is live. Swing by to share your experiences at the show throughout the weekend.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-impressions-thread.909385/




I can personally vouch for that thread being the best impressions thread ever created.


----------



## third_eye

The calm before the storm....


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

Dang! So far away!
Heh problems of living in rural Canada, everything is far away


----------



## jude

*Seminar Reminder: Saturday, from 1:00 pm - 2:00 pm, Sean Olive Presenting
"Segmentation of Listeners Based on Preferred Headphone Sound Profiles"*
(in the Rancho Las Palmas room on the main level, just outside the main CanJam exhibit hall)

Can seven years of controlled listening studies about listener preferences, focused on the perception and measurement of headphone sound quality, identify a scientific approach to tuning and designing headphones? Join Dr. Olive as he answers this and other questions.

The work of Dr. Sean Olive, Senior Fellow, Acoustic Research, Harman International and his team are shaping the sound of headphones, not just those made by Harman's brands, but many other companies, too. Sean will be discussing their last seven years of research, much of which is re-shaping how premium headphones sound.


----------



## third_eye




----------



## jude

*Seminar Reminder: Saturday, from 2:30 pm - 3:30 pm, Rob Watts Presenting
"Chord Hugo TT 2 And Hugo M Scaler Technical Seminar"*
_(in the Rancho Las Palmas room on the main level, just outside the main CanJam exhibit hall)
_
Rob Watts will be talking about the new design and technologies behind the Chord Electronics Hugo TT 2, including a presentation of the Hugo TT 2’s measured performance. He will also discuss the importance of transients for auditory perception, and how the Hugo M Scaler guarantees better than 16-bit reconstruction of transients with its one-million tap WTA filter.


----------



## singleended5863

csglinux said:


> I see Sony aren't on the list of exhibitors. Is anybody else there planning on representing Sony and demo-ing any of their kit?



I would like to demo WM1Z and WM1A today at CamJam SoCal but I didn’t see them anywhere!


----------



## miceblue

csglinux said:


> I see Sony aren't on the list of exhibitors. Is anybody else there planning on representing Sony and demo-ing any of their kit?


The Source AV has some Sony products. At least I saw the IER-Z1R and MDR-Z1R.


----------



## boblauer

singleended5863 said:


> I would like to demo WM1Z and WM1A today at CamJam SoCal but I didn’t see them anywhere!


I did not see either myself. Would have loved to hear the diffreferences betwwen the two as they are on my short list of daps


----------



## MozartMan1201

singleended5863 said:


> I would like to demo WM1Z and WM1A today at CamJam SoCal but I didn’t see them anywhere!



That's a shame.  I'd love to audition Sony WM1Z and DMP-Z1.  

If only they put a killer dac in their phones like LG!


----------



## kdphan

Was definitely crowded today even though I showed up late (3pm). 

Ended up spending more time at the Mecca/Artvano booth than I expected. Really impressed with Artvano IEMs. Shells are made from wood and has custom design. 

Picked up a Kanas Pro and Artvano IEMs today.


----------



## joe

Be sure to follow the impressions thread here for more CanJam!


----------

